# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Παλιμπαιδισμός! Πομπός FM με 6C4 - EL84 - 5763 - 6146B και έξοδο στα 65W!

## SRF

Παλι(ν)-μ-παιδισμός! Επειδή τελευταία χρόνια μοιάζει να αναζητούν πολλοί την παδική τους αθωότητα μέσα από "αναστήλωση" μουσειακών εκθεμάτων πομπών ραδιοφωνίας FM ή οι νεώτεροι επίσης αναζητούν τους πειρατικούς χάρτες προς τον θησαυρό μιάς "χαμένης κιβωτού" και πως αυτή ήταν τότε που οι σημερινοί μαθουσάλες αναπολούν με τόση συγκίνηση, είπαμε με ένα φίλο να "παλιμπαιδίσουμε" ολίγον... και να μαζέψαμε τα παραπεταμένα (τα άπλυτα που λέει και η ωδή) υλικά του τότε, και να επαναφτιάξουμε τις εφηβικές μας ανησυχοκατασκευές!!! Το αποτέλεσμα? Ένας τετραστάδιος ραδιοφωνικός πομπός! Για τις ανήσυχες αναμνησεις λοιπόν πολλών ιδού άλλο ένα "αναγεννημένο τέρας" από τα απολιθώματα Μαμούθ που βρέθηκαν στα συρτάρια και μπαούλα του υπογείου δύο ερασιτεχνών σκαπανέων της εποχής! 
Πομπός FM με 6C4 - EL84 - 5763 - 6146B και έξοδο στα 65W! 
Τάση Ανόδου 6146Β τα 560V 
Ia : 175 - 180mA 
Pout : 65W max 
Fc : 96MHz 
Z load: 50Ω Bird load 8890-300 
Δf ; +/- 75KHz 

Μερικές φωτό αντί για χιλιάδες λέξεις... 
FM6146B_60WFront1.jpg
το βαττόμετρο πίσω δείχνει ~66-67W στην κλίμακα των 100

FM6146B_Oscanddrivers1.jpg 
FM6146B_60WOutputPlateTankLC1.jpg 
FM6146B_60Wosc_driversBot1.jpg
Τα κυκλώματα από κάτω, του ταλαντωτή 6C4 (δεξιά) στα 130V ~0.7W, της πρώτης ενισχύτριας EL84 στα 200V ~2.5W, της δεύτερης ενισχύτριας 5763 στα 275V ~7W. 

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

A--15 (18-10-12), 

a105 (09-12-18), 

αθικτον (07-04-14), 

aeonios (18-10-12), 

Γιώργος 231 (20-10-12), 

AKHS (17-10-12), 

bchris (17-10-12), 

billisj (19-06-13), 

ChristosK (17-10-12), 

dovegroup (21-10-12), 

efialtisfm (18-03-13), 

genti (27-10-12), 

GeorgeVita (17-10-12), 

geronimo (28-11-12), 

goulf (18-07-15), 

gregpro (30-07-15), 

Νίκος-Λάρισα (17-11-12), 

KOKAR (17-10-12), 

leosedf (22-10-12), 

Marc (18-10-12), 

mavros1 (02-11-21), 

Nightkeeper (17-10-12), 

ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ (19-10-12), 

p.gabr (17-10-12), 

picdev (18-10-12), 

POWERFUL (17-10-12), 

sakisr (17-10-12), 

SeAfasia (04-07-14), 

sigmacom (22-10-12), 

sv1ayb (17-10-12), 

SV1EOR (16-07-15), 

SV8CRI panos (17-07-22), 

thanos_x (23-03-13), 

tlschvs (01-05-20), 

TrelosEpistimonas (26-09-19), 

TSAKALI (17-10-12), 

weather1967 (17-10-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο με συγχωρεις πολυ
Αυτο δεν ειναι παλινπαιδισμος, ειναι προφεσιοναλισμος

Δωσε πραμα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## geronimo

Θα μας κάνετε να ξεθάψουμε τα fmτζίδικα, μετά από χρόνια.....φαίνεται τελικά ότι τα μικρόβια (της RF) αντέχουν και στους δύσκολους καιρούς....

----------


## sv1ayb

Αχ Γιωργο,μας βαζεις στη μπριζα ,οπως μας εχουν τριγκαρει κι αλλοι φιλοι  παλαιοτερα...να δω εγω προσωπικα ποσο θ'αντεξω..στην απεξω...υλικα υπαρχουν ,ζητειται ορεξη και καλη διαθεση !!

----------


## SRF

Παλιμπαιδισμός! Πομπός FM με 6C4 - EL84 - 5763 - 6146B και έξοδο στα 65W! Β' μέρος 

Στα ανοδικά συντονιστικά κυκλώματα όλων των σταδίων χρήσιμοποιήθηκε συνδεσμολογία παράλληλου LC και όχι σειράς όπως συνηθιζόταν στα σχέδια που κυκλοφορούσαν από το μοναστηράκι. Οι μεταβλητοί στο κύκλωμα ανόδου είναι διπλοί με κοινό άξονα σύγχρονης μεταβολής των δύο ίσων χωρητικών μερών τους. 
Μιά εικόνα λεπτομέρειας του ανοδικού της 5763 
FM6146B_driversTankLC1.jpg 

που κατ' ουσίαν είναι αυτό που είχα αναφερθεί σε ένα άλλο θέμα 

 

Το ίδιο ισχύει και στην 6146Β όπου το ανοδικό συντονισμού της επίσης έχει ένα διπλό μεταβλητό πυκνωτή ίσων επί μέρους χωρητικοτήτων με κοινή μεταβολή τους. 
FM60W_4stages6146B.jpg 

Σημ... ΗΤΑ ΒΗΤΑ εδώ ήταν που θέλαμε τους μεταλλικούς διπλούς πυκνωτές, που έχεις κανά δυό κομμάτια... και θα ήθελα να έχουμε!!! 

Η ταλάντωση ΔΕΝ είναι ακριβώς η "κλασσική" που γωνρίζουν πολλοί... αφού ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ βασίζεται σε ίδιας τεχνικής συντονιστικό... πράγμα που επιπλέον επιτρέπει και εκεί να ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ανοδική τάση στον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή στο μετακινούμενο μέρος του (το οποίο εδώ πλέον είναι γειωμένο) που θα πιάσει κάποιος για να αλλάξει την συχνότητα λειτουργείας! 
Αν και γνωρίζω ότι θα δυσαρεστήσω "ειδήμονες" σε άλλες λυχνίες, παρά ταύτα στην διαμόρφωση επιλέξαμε να βάλουμε μιά ΑΠΛΗ ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ σε συνδεσμολογία στο οδηγό της 6C4 και όχι στην άνοδο, ή όπου αλλού θα ήθελε... 
Βέβαια και εδώ υπάρχει μιά διαφοροποίηση με όσα κυκλοφορούσαν τότε! Η εν λόγο ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ πολώνεται ΘΕΤΙΚΑ με τροφοδοσία μετά από σταθεροποίηση, στα ~5V ! 
Το γιατί θα το δούμε σε επόμενο μήνυμα μάς... 

Η κατασκεύή έγινε σε ιδιοκατασκευασμένο "σασσί" από πλακέτες... και τα υλικά μπκήκαν λίγο "χύμα" αφού το ζητούμενο δεν ήταν η οφθαλμολουτρική απόλαυση αλλά η μετρητική λειτουργική απόδοσης, ενός σταδιακού μαμούθ!!! 

Το ζητούμενο ήταν να δείξουμε ότι δουλεύαν άνετα... και αρκετά σωστά ακόμα και αν δεν τα έφτιαχνες "οπτικά" στην "τρίχα" ή μετά από αρχιτεκτονική ικτίνεια μελέτη του πως θα βάλεις το κάθε εξάρτημα ώστε να μοιάζει οπτικά με τον όμορφο παρθενώνα, αλλά να εργάζεται σαν τον καρβουνιάρη!!! 

Τροφοδοτικό για το όλο "έκτρωμα" παλιμπαιδισμού μας, αναγκαία κατασκευάστηκε με σημερινές συνθήκες και εξ'ού και επιλέχτηκε ένας Μ/Τ τοροειδής (από Γιατρά κατά απαίτηση). 
Ο φίλος μου τελικά έκανε και τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις παρέα μου... και ακολουθούν τα 'αποτελέσματα' του τι έβγαινε στον αέρα τότε!

----------

A--15 (18-10-12), 

a105 (30-05-20), 

a75 (20-01-13), 

aeonios (18-10-12), 

Γιώργος 231 (20-10-12), 

billisj (19-06-13), 

dovegroup (17-10-12), 

efialtisfm (18-03-13), 

geronimo (18-10-12), 

johnnkast (18-10-12), 

NOE (20-01-13), 

p.gabr (17-10-12), 

picdev (18-10-12), 

POWERFUL (17-10-12), 

SV1EOR (16-07-15), 

SV8CRI panos (17-07-22), 

TrelosEpistimonas (26-09-19)

----------


## itta-vitta

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά, ότι δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα σχέδια και μηχανήματα. Η προσέγγιση σ' αυτά είναι συναισθηματική περισσότερο. Κι εγώ ξανακατασκεύασα ένα που το ανέβασα με 5763 και ελ504. Έκανα παράνομη εκπομπή για δύο ώρες και τώρα είναι στην άκρη. Όσο για τους μεταβλητούς τους έχω βάλει σε αγγελία. 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65164  Είναι λίγο ακριβοί. Τους δίνω περίπου όσο μου κόστισαν πριν από χρόνια. 50 και κάτι $ ο ένας χωρίς τα έξοδα αποστολής. Να πέσω λίγο στην τιμή αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος.

----------

αθικτον (07-04-14), 

SRF (17-10-12)

----------


## SRF

Παλιμπαιδισμός! Πομπός FM με 6C4 - EL84 - 5763 - 6146B και έξοδο στα 65W! Γ' μέρος 

Και αφού τα ετοιμάσαμε, είπαμε να κάτσουμε παρέα ένα βραδάκι να τα μετρήσουμε τα λαμπιόνια!!!  Σημειώνω ότι ακριβώς λόγο του ότι φτιάχτηκε για μετρήσεις, ο φίλος μου είχε φροντίσει σε κάθε στάδιο να έχει και ένα BNC που έβγαζε την έξοδό του ανεξάρτητα... ως ένα είδος "κλέφτη" ας πούμε! 
Έτσι μπορύσαμε να μετράμε κάθε μέρος/στάδιο ανεξάρητα και εύκολα. 
Κανένα στάδιο δεν αυτοταλάντωνε. Από την ώρα που θα ρύθμιζες την ταλαντώτρια σε μιά συχνότητα... είτε άνοιγες ένα είτε όλα τα στάδια δεν παρατηρήθκε στον αναλυτή φάσματος η παραμικρή ολίσθηση συχνότητας ή παράγωγα ανεπιθύμητα!!! 
Μιά μέτρηση που ήταν βασικότατη για το όλο εγχείρημα ήταν σαφέστατα να δούμε τις παραγόμενες αρμονικές στην έξοδό μας σε πλήρη ισχύ! Σημειωτέον ότι ΔΕΝ προστέθηκε κανέναν απολύτως χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο κατά την μέτρηση, αφού άλλωστε την εποχή εκείνη οι πιό πολλοί αγνοούσαν και την ύπαρξή τους ακόμα (εννοώ σαφώς τους "γενικούς" ραδιοπειραματιστές και όχι τους τεχνικά ορμώμενους 'ψαχτήρες' που ήταν οι λίγοι)! 
Μέ σύνδεση μέσω ενός εξασθηνητή 50db στην έξοδό μας, συντονισμένο στους 96MHz, και μετά στην είσοδο ενός αναλυτή φάσματος HP8568B του φίλου μου, κάναμε μιά ανίχνευση από τους 80 εώς τους 200 MHz, ώστε να δούμε την δεύτερη αρμονική μας (96*2 = 192MHz) ! Η εικόνα μιλάει από μόν της... 

6146B_60W_2ndHarmonic-40dbc.JPG

Αριστερά η πρώτη αρμονική (κεντρική ή αλλοιώς φέρουσα) στους 96MHz και δεξιότερα η δεύτερη αρμονική αυτής, στους 192MHz, μειωμένη κατά ~ *40*db έναντι της πρώτης. Συγκριτικά αυτό αναλογεί σε περίπου 6.5mW στους 192MHz ! 
Αρκετοί ίσως θεωρήσουν ότι σιγά την ισχύ της αρμονικής αυτής... αφού τι θα έκαναν μόλις 6.5mW στον αέρα, εκπεμπόμενα μάλιστα από μιά κεραία ΜΗ συντονισμένη στην συχνότητά τους, που σίγουρα θα τα ακτινοβολούσε τελικά και μειωμένα! 
Ναι ΟΚ όντως ΔΕΝ είναι "τραγικά" μεν, αλλά έστω τα μισά να ακτινοβολούνται είναι ικανά να παρεμβάλλουν σε αρκετή απόσταση από την κεραία μας! Αν και η μέτρηση δείχνει αρκετά χαμηλή την δεύτερη αρμονική μας, σε υπέρ ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα θα έλεγα... σαφώς προσωπικά θα έβαζα, όπως έκανα και το 1980 ακόμα, στην έξοδο ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΤΡΟ!!! 

Η τρίτη αρμονική ήταν ακόμα πιό ασθενής στα -53db και την θεωρώ αμελητέα για περαιτέρω αναφορά της εδώ!!! Άλλωστε με ένα φίλτρο θα εξαφανιστεί πλήρως χωρίς καμμιά δυσκολία!  

Τα συντονιστικά ακολουθούσαν πλήρως κατά τον συντονισμό τους και η απόκριση εύρους τους κατά τον συντονισμό τόσο επι μέρους όσο και συνολικά, παρατηρήθηκε μεταξύ 400 & 600 χιλιοκύκλων!!! 
Αυτό είναι σημαντικό για την σωστή τελικά διαμόρφωση του εκπεμπόμενου σήματος, αφού αν ένας ενισχυτής έχει πολύ οξύ συντονισμό θα επηρρεάσει & το εύρος Δf +/- 75KHz που θα προκαλεί η διαμόρφωση! 

Ένα παράδειγμα είναι η εικόνα εδώ... 
FM6146V_FM60W_Overmodulated1.JPG 
όπου έχει υπερδιαμορφωθεί το φέρον μας και η δεξιά του πλευρά λόγ μη σωστού συντονσιμού των ενισχυτών στο κέντρο του έυρους φαίνεται να μειώνεται ασύμμετρα!!! Βέβαια εδώ αγγίζουμε τα +/- 100KHz υπερδιαμορφώνοντας (με μουσική εδώ) στην ουσία, αλλά είναι μιά εικόνα που δείχνει τι σημασία έχει να έχεις συντονίσει στο κέντρο του εύρους ζώνης τους τα στάδια σου! Αρκετοί σταθμοί επαγγελματικοί που παλαιότερα είχαν λύχνίες στην έξοδό τους ΔΕΝ έδινα σημασία σε αυτό το κρίσιμο σημείο συντονισμού των εξόδων τους... και ψάχναν γιατί ενώ διαμορφώναν με "100%" δεν ακούγονταν σωστά τελικά!!!

Αντικαταστήσαμε την "μουσική" με μιά γεννήτρια τόνου και διαμορφώσαμε μέσω μιάς στερεογεννήτριας εργαστηρίου ώστε να δούμε περίπου +/-75KHz 
Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα μετά από σωστό συντονισμό στο κέντρο θα είναι κάπως έτσι... 
6146B60W_Mod_Δf1.JPG 

Να αναφέρω ότι η συμμετρία +/- από το κέντρο οφείλεται στο ότι ο ταλαντωτής είχε την δυαντότητα να έχει τόσο θετικές αποκλίσεις όσο και αρνητικές κατά την παροθσία στην είσοδό του ημιτονοειδούς κυματομορφής. Εδώ έρχεται λοιπόν αυτό που ανάφερα πρώτερα ότι η ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ στο συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα πολώνεται ΘΕΤΙΚΑ από 5 βολτ. Αν δεν πολωθεί (όπως συνηθιζόταν) η εικόνα αυτή θα ήταν τραγικά διαφορετική... με υπερβολική της δεξιά εκ του κέντρου πελευρά της να υφίσταται, ενώ θα ήταν ανύπαρκτη κατά 95% η εξ αριστερών απόκλισή της!!! 
Προς τα δεξιά θα μπορούσε κάποιος να έχει ακόμα και 120KHz απόκλιση και αν ρύθμιζε με το "αυτί" τα ανοδικά του, για "καλή διαμόρφωση", τελικά θα τα είχε "απορυθμίσει" κατά + ~60KHz από το σωστό κέντρο που θα έπρεπε σε σχεση με το αδιαμόρφωτο φέρον του!!! Δεν θα πω τι συμπέρασμα θα έβγαζε ο καθένας εξ' αυτού, αλλά απλά θα αναφέρω ότι για να αποδιαμορφωθεί σωστά σε ένταση έστω στο δέκτη μας, ένα σήμα πρέπει να αποκλίνει συνολικά από άκρο σε άκρο 150KHz οπότε με το αυτί θα προσπαθήσετε να δώσετε ένταση στην είσοδο που να μετακινεί την ταλάντωσή σας έως και +150KHz προκαλώντας όμως 'παραμόρφωση' ή όπως έλεγαν αρκετοί 'ξερή' διαμόρφωση που δεν άρεσε για "κάποιον άγνωστο λόγο" σε όλους παρ'ότι έμοιαζε "δυνατή"!!! 

Αυτά προς το παρόν!!! 
Ίσως έχουμε και συνέχεια... όατν θα έχω πάλι διάλειμμα εργασίας...  :Biggrin:

----------

A--15 (18-10-12), 

αθικτον (07-04-14), 

aeonios (18-10-12), 

Γιώργος 231 (07-11-12), 

bchris (17-10-12), 

billisj (19-06-13), 

geronimo (28-11-12), 

johnnkast (18-10-12), 

moutoulos (22-10-12), 

NOE (20-01-13), 

p.gabr (17-10-12), 

picdev (18-10-12), 

SV1EOR (16-07-15), 

SV8CRI panos (17-07-22), 

TrelosEpistimonas (26-09-19)

----------


## GeorgeVita

edit:  SRF θα δώσεις το πλήρες σχέδιο;

(επί του θέματος δεν χρειάζονται σχόλια)

----------


## DLS 33

> Θα μας κάνετε να ξεθάψουμε τα fmτζίδικα, μετά από χρόνια.....φαίνεται τελικά ότι τα μικρόβια (της RF) αντέχουν και στους δύσκολους καιρούς....



    γεια σου Γρηγορη με τα "αλιπαστα....."

 "Ξανθος"..........απο Κομοτηνη  :Smile:

----------

geronimo (28-11-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο εδειξες τωρα κατι ,που απο καιρο επρεπε να ειχες κανει

Τα.σεβη πραγματικα απο μενα

Μια μονο πατατηρηση .Εγω  βλεπω -40 db την αρμονικη ,λαθος κανω;

Υ.Γ
 για την ισχυ της αρμονικης σωστο τα  6.5mw

----------

SRF (17-10-12)

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο εδειξες τωρα κατι ,που απο καιρο επρεπε να ειχες κανει
> 
> Τα.σεβη πραγματικα απο μενα
> 
> Μια μονο πατατηρηση .Εγω  βλεπω -40 db την αρμονικη ,λαθος κανω;
> 
> Υ.Γ
>  για την ισχυ της αρμονικης σωστο τα  6.5mw



Ναι... το ορθόν ήταν τα 40 αλλά πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιώ κ(λ)όπυ πάστα(φλόρα) και είχα πάρει το 50db από παραπάνω και δεν το άλλαξα!!! 
Για αυτό άλλωστε τα  6.5mw ήταν και σωστά...   :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> Θα μας κάνετε να ξεθάψουμε τα fmτζίδικα, μετά από χρόνια.....φαίνεται τελικά ότι τα μικρόβια (της RF) αντέχουν και στους δύσκολους καιρούς....



Εσύ ειδικά μπορείς να βρείς ένα τετραστάδιο με μια 829 στην έξοδό του από ότι πληροφορήθηκα!!! Και θα έχει πυκνωτές μεταβλητούς μεταλλικούς διπλούς στο προηγούμενα στάδια!!!

----------


## SRF

> edit:  SRF θα δώσεις το πλήρες σχέδιο;
> 
> (επί του θέματος δεν χρειάζονται σχόλια)



Το είχα δώσει νομίζω παλαιότερα... 
Θα το ανεβάσω αργότερα πάντως! 
Τώρα λέω να στήσουμε ένα με άλλες τεχνικές που έπαιζαν τότε... 

Για τα άλλα τα "προ εξαέρωσης" δεν πήγες και άσχημα...  :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή και δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε ενοχές αν κάποιες φορές από χόμπυ στρεφόμαστε προς τα πίσω.

----------


## geronimo

> γεια σου Γρηγορη με τα "αλιπαστα....."
> 
> "Ξανθος"..........απο Κομοτηνη



Γειά σου φίλε μου Δημήτρη, μετά από πολαααααά χρόνια και από συνομιλίες εκείνο το καιρό.

----------


## SRF

> Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή και δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε ενοχές αν κάποιες φορές από χόμπυ στρεφόμαστε προς τα πίσω.



Μερσί... 
Και δεν έχω ενοχές για τίποτα στην ζωή μου... πόσο δε για πράγματα που με οδήγησαν στην εδώ ζωή μου... που έκανα το τότε χόμπυ μου αντικείμενο εργασίας και είμαι ακόμα ευτυχής με αυτό! Τα σχόλια είναι λιγάκι "περιπαικτικά" για διάφορους λόγους, αλλά κυρίως γιατί όντως θεωρώ ότι 30++ έτη μετά θα έπρεπε να έχουμε ξεπεράσει το "γιατί μπαμπα" του τότε! Το όλο εγχείρημα ξεκίνησε λίγο καιρό πιό πριν ως αστείο από τον φίλο μου! Εκείνος είχε το σκεπτικό να στήσει πάλι κάτι τέτοιο και εγώ του έκανα το σχέδιο... Δυστυχώς παρ' όλο το ψάξιμο δεν βρήκαμε κάτι μεταβλητούς που ήθελα να βάλουμε... και τελικά βολευτήκαμε με ότι βρήκαμε διαθέσιμο. Όχι ότι θα άλλαζε τίποτα στην απόδοση δραστικά... αλλά θα ήταν όντως αναβίωση μιάς κατασκευής προ του 1980! 
Ο φίλος μου πρέπει να πάρει τα εύσημα για το κατασκευαστικό μέρος πάντως, και όχι εγώ, και σαφώς θα του τα μεταφέρω! Εγώ απλά του έλεγα πως και τι θα κάνει... μέτρησα πηνία με Dip meter κλπ... δηλαδή πιό πολύ τα τεχνικά. 
Εκείνος 'πλακώθηκε' να το φτιάξει με μιάς (λόγω ενθουσιασμού του) ενώ εγώ ταυτόχρονα έψαχνα (και ακόμα ψάχνω είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά σε μικρότερο κόστος Ητα Βήτα δυστυχώς) να βρώ τα υλικά που θέλω και όχι να συμβιβαστώ με ότι υπάρξει διαθέσιμο άμεσα... 
Παράδειγμα ο ταλαντωτής που εδώ είναι με έναν τριπλό μεταβλητό που βρήκα ξεχασμένο σε αποθήκη μου από το 1980! 
6C4-FMosc1.jpg6C4-FMosc2.jpg 
ενώ εκείνος βρήκε έναν σχετικά μικρότερο σε μέγεθος, διπλό και χωρίς μειωτήρα στο Χαμφεστ το καλοκαίρι! 
Αν και σαφώς αμφότεροι λειτουργούν χωρίς πρόβλημα... εγώ επιμένω ή να το ξαναφτιάξω όπως τότε ή δεν θα το φτιάξω καθόλου! 
Την ταλάντωση πάντως την έχω ήδη έτοιμη...  :Biggrin:  Μου μένουν κάτι ψιλά... δύο τριών σταδίων!!! Αλλά τώρα που ολοκληρώθηκε το τετραστάδιο αυτό, θα φτιάξω ένα άλλο που χάθηκε σε κατάσχεση!!! και ήταν το πιό αγαπημένο μου μηχάνημα! Η συνέχεια, εφ' όσον βρω αυτά που θέλω, θα είναι κατ' εμέ, πραγματικά πιό ενδιαφέρουσα!!! 
 :Smile:

----------

A--15 (18-10-12), 

billisj (19-06-13), 

SV1EOR (16-07-15)

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες κατασκευες
Υποδειγμα

Σημερα επισκεφθηκα τους φιλους μου
Εκει βρηκα κατι μπροστα μου και το τραβηξα πεντε εξι φωτο

Να τις ανεβασω; η χαλαω το θεμα

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες κατασκευες
> Υποδειγμα
> 
> Σημερα επισκεφθηκα τους φιλους μου
> Εκει βρηκα κατι μπροστα μου και το τραβηξα πεντε εξι φωτο
> 
> Να τις ανεβασω; η χαλαω το θεμα



Ανέβασε ότι ποθείς! Το θέμα ΔΕΝ είναι ιδιοκτησία μου... όπως δεν είναι και τα άλλα άλλωστε κανενός!!! Απλά ήμουν ο αφέτης στην γραμμή εκκινήσεως! Όταν ξεκινάμε ένα δημόσιο θέμα η διαδρομή του είναι σε άγνωστους δαιδάλους που κάθε ένας μας μπορεί να προσθέτει ή αφαιρεί στην αξία του ώστε το ταξίδι να έχει ενδιαφέρον!!!

----------


## SRF

> Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά, ότι δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα σχέδια και μηχανήματα. Η προσέγγιση σ' αυτά είναι συναισθηματική περισσότερο. Κι εγώ ξανακατασκεύασα ένα που το ανέβασα με 5763 και ελ504. Έκανα παράνομη εκπομπή για δύο ώρες και τώρα είναι στην άκρη. Όσο για τους μεταβλητούς τους έχω βάλει σε αγγελία. 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65164  Είναι λίγο ακριβοί. Τους δίνω περίπου όσο μου κόστισαν πριν από χρόνια. 50 και κάτι $ ο ένας χωρίς τα έξοδα αποστολής. Να πέσω λίγο στην τιμή αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος.



ΗΤΑ ΒΗΤΑ είδα του πυκνωτές που έχεις για πούλημα... και δεν είναι αυτοί που ψάχνω! 
Εγώ αναζητώ αυτούς εδώ! 
2X25pFCaps1980.JPG

----------


## p.gabr

IMAG0063.jpg
ωραια συναιχιζω λοιπον

Φροντισα για το μουσειο ,να σου καει η καρδια :Tongue2: 

το βραδυ θα ανεβασω το φωτο ,απο ενα ενισχχυτη rf..vhf

----------


## SRF

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38157
> ωραια συναιχιζω λοιπον
> 
> Φροντισα για το μουσειο ,να σου καει η καρδια
> 
> το βραδυ θα ανεβασω το φωτο ,απο ενα ενισχχυτη rf..vhf



Είσαιιιι... ΑΣΠΛΑΧΝΟΣ!!! Βρε τέτοια κάνεις σε ανθρώπους που έχουν ηλεκτροκαρδιονικές ευαισθησίες?  :Biggrin:  
Ποιό θέμα? Πάει αυτό!!! Είδα το πάνω απ' όλα τους!!! 

 Για λέγε... ΠΟΥ, ΠΟΤΕ, ΠΟΣΟ? Και μην πεις στον "χρυσό οδηγό"΄, το έψαχνα χρόνια εκεί...  :Wink:

----------


## electron

όπου έχει υπερδιαμορφωθεί το φέρον μας και η δεξιά του πλευρά λόγ μη σωστού συντονσιμού των ενισχυτών στο κέντρο του έυρους φαίνεται να μειώνεται ασύμμετρα!!! Βέβαια εδώ αγγίζουμε τα +/- 100KHz υπερδιαμορφώνοντας (με μουσική εδώ) στην ουσία, αλλά είναι μιά εικόνα που δείχνει τι σημασία έχει να έχεις συντονίσει στο κέντρο του εύρους ζώνης τους τα στάδια σου! Αρκετοί σταθμοί επαγγελματικοί που παλαιότερα είχαν λύχνίες στην έξοδό τους ΔΕΝ έδινα σημασία σε αυτό το κρίσιμο σημείο συντονισμού των εξόδων τους... και ψάχναν γιατί ενώ διαμορφώναν με "100%" δεν ακούγονταν σωστά τελικά!!!

*Γεώργιε αναφέρεις πιο πάνω για τον σωστό συντονισμό του εύρους των ενισχυτών που κατ επέκταση επηρεάζει την διαμόρφωση.*

 Εδώ έρχεται λοιπόν αυτό που ανάφερα πρώτερα ότι η ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ στο συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα πολώνεται ΘΕΤΙΚΑ από 5 βολτ. Αν δεν πολωθεί (όπως συνηθιζόταν) η εικόνα αυτή θα ήταν τραγικά διαφορετική... με υπερβολική της δεξιά εκ του κέντρου πελευρά της να υφίσταται, ενώ θα ήταν ανύπαρκτη κατά 95% η εξ αριστερών απόκλισή της!!!

*Στην συνέχεια όμως μιλάς για την βαρικαπ, που βρίσκεται στην ταλάντωση. Κατανοώ την αναγκαιότητα και των 2 προϋποθέσεων αλλά τελικά τι από τα 2 είναι περισσότερο κρίσιμο ως προς την σωστή απόκλιση του διαμορφωμένου φέροντος;*

----------


## SRF

> όπου έχει υπερδιαμορφωθεί το φέρον μας και η δεξιά του πλευρά λόγ μη σωστού συντονσιμού των ενισχυτών στο κέντρο του έυρους φαίνεται να μειώνεται ασύμμετρα!!! Βέβαια εδώ αγγίζουμε τα +/- 100KHz υπερδιαμορφώνοντας (με μουσική εδώ) στην ουσία, αλλά είναι μιά εικόνα που δείχνει τι σημασία έχει να έχεις συντονίσει στο κέντρο του εύρους ζώνης τους τα στάδια σου! Αρκετοί σταθμοί επαγγελματικοί που παλαιότερα είχαν λύχνίες στην έξοδό τους ΔΕΝ έδινα σημασία σε αυτό το κρίσιμο σημείο συντονισμού των εξόδων τους... και ψάχναν γιατί ενώ διαμορφώναν με "100%" δεν ακούγονταν σωστά τελικά!!!
> 
> *Γεώργιε αναφέρεις πιο πάνω για τον σωστό συντονισμό του εύρους των ενισχυτών που κατ επέκταση επηρεάζει την διαμόρφωση.*
> 
>  Εδώ έρχεται λοιπόν αυτό που ανάφερα πρώτερα ότι η ΒΑΡΙΚΑΠ στο συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα πολώνεται ΘΕΤΙΚΑ από 5 βολτ. Αν δεν πολωθεί (όπως συνηθιζόταν) η εικόνα αυτή θα ήταν τραγικά διαφορετική... με υπερβολική της δεξιά εκ του κέντρου πελευρά της να υφίσταται, ενώ θα ήταν ανύπαρκτη κατά 95% η εξ αριστερών απόκλισή της!!!
> 
> *Στην συνέχεια όμως μιλάς για την βαρικαπ, που βρίσκεται στην ταλάντωση. Κατανοώ την αναγκαιότητα και των 2 προϋποθέσεων αλλά τελικά τι από τα 2 είναι περισσότερο κρίσιμο ως προς την σωστή απόκλιση του διαμορφωμένου φέροντος;*



Τι ακριβώς ρωτάς? Είναι δύο ανεξάρτητα θέματα. 
Η ταλάντωση διαμορφώνεται μέσω της βάρικαπ ώστε να δημιουργεί την απαιτητή απόκλιση (θετική κατά την αύξηση της τάσεως και αρνητική κατά την μείωση αυτής) για να παράγουμε τελικώς ένα φέρον διαμορφωμένο κατά συχνότητα! Αυτό φαντάζομαι είναι απλό & γνωστό σε όλους μας. 
Το σημείο "ηρεμίας" του ταλαντωτή μας είναι αυτό που όταν δεν εφαρμόσουμε κάποια πηγή ακουστικού σήματος στην είσοδο διαμορφώσεως αυτός θα ταλαντώνει σταθερά χωρίς να αποκλίνει τυχαία! Έστω λοιπόν ότι το αδιαμόρφωτο ταλαντούμενο παράγωγο είναι σταθερό στους 100MHz και όταν θα διαμορφωθεί με 1Vpp θα αποκλίνει 100KHz θετικά και επίσης άλλο τόσο αρνητικά! Συνολικά δηλαδή με εφαρμογή σήματος στον ταλαντωτή μας το προϊόν του θα καταλαμβάνει ένα φασματικό εύρος 200KHz με κέντρο αναφοράς του τους 100ΜHz. 
Έστω επίσης ότι αυτή είναι η περίπτωση Α και υφίσταται μια Β περίπτωση που εφαρμόζεις ακουστικό σήμα 5Vpp και αντί για να καταλαμβάνει συνολικά 200KHz τώρα θα έχεις ένα συνολικό εύρος 1ΜHz. 
Αυτές τις δύο περιπτώσεις τώρα τις περνάς από έναν συντονιζόμενο ενισχυτή. Αυτός έχει ένα εύρος στο συντονιστικό του που είναι, έστω λόγο σχετικά υψηλού Q, συνολικά  200KHz, ενώ εκτός αυτού η ενίσχυσης μειώνεται κάθετα με ρυθμό >1db/1KHz (υπόθεση εργασίας κάνουμε... όχι πραγματικών συνθηκών) . Συντονίζεις τον ενισχυτή απλά με μέτρηση ισχύος στην έξοδό του διατηρώντας αδιαμόρφωτο τον ταλαντωτή σου!  Πετυχαίνεις λοιπόν την μέγιστη ισχύ εξόδου. Μετά προσθέτεις διαμόρφωση της περιπτώσεως Α και θεωρείς ότι όλα είναι άψογα. Μόλις όμως δώσεις διαμόρφωση της περιπτώσεως Α διαπιστώνεις ότι "κάτι δεν παέι καλά" στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα του αποδιαμορφωμένου στον δέκτη σου σήματος. Πιστεύεις ότι ο διαμορφωτής σου (ταλαντώτρια) δεν είναι σωστά φτιαγμένος και δεν μπορεί να αποδόσει ότι του δίνεις. Η πραγματικότητα όμως είναι ότι συντόνισες τον ενισχυτή σου στο άνω άκρο του απαιτούμενου τελικά εύρους διαμόρφωσης του ταλαντωτή σου! Το αδιαμόρφωτο φέρον ενισχυόταν ορθά αφού ήταν οριακά ή και λίγο πιό εντός του κάτω άκρου του έυρους ενίσχυσης και εσύ έβλεπες την μέγιστη ισχύ στην έξοδό σου οπότε θεώρησες ότι όλα είναι ευθυγραμμισμένα! Με την παρουσία όμως διαμορφώσεως ο ταλαντωτής αποκλίνει και αρνητικότερα του κέντρου του, αποκλίνων εώς και -100 KHz από αυτό... και όταν αυτό συμβαίνει ο ενισχυτής σου αδυνατεί να ενισχύει το εκτός ζώνης του σήμα... και κατ' ουσίαν το εξασθενεί με ρυθμό ίσο με το μέτωπο του δημιουργούμενου από το συντονιστικό του έυρος. Δηλαδή στη υπόθεσή μας θα έχεις εξασθενήσει 100db το σήμα του ταλαντωτή μας όταν αυτό θα αποκλίνει στο κατώτερο διαμορφούμενο άκρο του! Ο δέκτης σου θα αποδιαμορφώνει στο διευκρινηστή του ένα σήμα εύρους ~101KHz αντί ενός 200KHz που αναμένει για να δώσει την σωστή έστω "ένταση" ηχου. 
Αν τώρα συντονίσεις τον ενισχυτή σου πάλι με παράδειγμα έναν αναλυτή φάσματος που θα παρακολουθείς κατά τον συντονισμό ΜΕ διαμόρφωση πλέον του ταλαντωτή σου, ώστε να δημιουργήσεις μιά "μάσκα" συνολικού διαμορφωμένου σήματος που να συμπεριλαμβάνει και την αρνητική απόκλιση εντός του ενισχυόμενου ευρους 200KHz θα διαπιστώσεις αίφνης ότι υπάρχει αδιαννόητη βελτίωση του τελικά αποδιαμορφούμενου από τον δεκτη σου προϊόντος! 
Αυτό επίσης είναι κάτι που αν δοκιμάσεις να συντονίσεις τον ενισχυτή σου με υπαρκτή την περίπτωση Β ανωτέρω θα το διαπιστώσεις ευκολότερα αφού κατά τον συντονισμό του ίδιου αυτού ενισχυτή σου μπορεί να βρεθείς να τον έχεις ρυθμίσει τελικά ακόμα και εκτός κατά + ή - 800KHz απο το κέντρο αδιαμόρφωτου ταλαντωτή! Κατά την ύπαρξη διαμορφώσεως θα έχεις ως ένδειξη σε βαττόμετρο την ισχύ εξόδου αλλά μόλις αφαιρείς την διαμόρφωση θα εξαφανίζεται ταυτόχρονα και η ισχύς εξόδου μετά τον ενισχυτή σου των 200KHz εύρους! Το τελικό φαινόμενο βεβαίως θα εμφανίζεται φασματικά σαν ένα σήμα που θα αυξομειώνει το πλάτος του κατά το διαμορφωτικό ρυθμό! !!! Τυπικά λοιπόν θα παράγεις αυτό που ΔΕΝ πρέπει σε κατά συχνότητα εκπομπή, την σχετική υπολειπόμενη διαμόρφωση κατά πλάτος!!! Αυτή ονομάζουμε και ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΗ ΑΜ περιστασιακή διαμόρφωση! 

Πάμε τώρα σε εφαρμογή! Αμφότερα είναι εξ' ίσου σημαντικά αλλά το να έχεις ευθυγραμμίσει σωστά τους όποιους διαδοχικούς συντονιζόμενους ενισχυτές σου είναι απολύτως κρίσιμο αφού και ο καλύτερος ταλαντωτής- διαμορφωτής να υπάρχει προ αυτών, θα καταλήξει αδιάφορος αν αυτοί δεν ευθυγραμμιστούν απολύτως ορθά! 

Βεβαια αντιστρόφως και ένας ενισχυτής ευρείας ζώνης (μη συντονιζόμενος σε σχετικό εύρος μικρότερο του 1/4 της οκτάβας) αν οδηγηθεί από έναν διαμορφωτή που αποκλίνει μόνο θετικά αντί συμμετρικά ως όφειλε, θα έχει τελικώς το ίδιο σχετικά αποτέλεσμα στον δέκτη μας... ΑΛΛΑ δεν θα παραχθούν τουλάχιστον σε αυτήν την περίπτωση φαινόμενα διαμορφώσεως ΑΜ, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται!!!    

Αν και ελπίζω να τα ανάφερα αρκετά ως υπερβολικά απλοποιημένα... ελπίζω πάρ'αυτά να είναι και καταννοητά!!! 

Υπάρχουν δύο υπέροχες αναφορές στο θέμα αυτό από την ΒΕ που μπορείς να διαβάσεις από εδώ 
http://www.bdcast.com/information-center/whitepapers/

Τα σχετικά έγγραφα που αφορούν το θέμα αυτό είναι 

Design of Tube Amplifiers for Optimum FM Performance White Paper  
& το 
Fine Tuning FM Final Stages White Paper

----------

A--15 (18-10-12), 

bchris (18-10-12), 

billisj (19-06-13), 

picdev (18-10-12), 

SV1EOR (16-07-15)

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλησπερα. srf  σχετικα με την βαρικαπ που την πολωνεις με τα 5 βολτ στην ταλαντωση μπορεις να ανεβασεις σχεδιο να δουμε και εμεις η ανεβασε ολο το σχεδιο για να φτιαξουμε και εμεις κανενα μηχανημα της προκοπης
ευχαριστω

----------


## electron

Γιώργο SRF χρήσιμα και κατανοητά τα όσα αναφέρεις. Η θεωρητική ωστόσο απόκλιση συχνότητας όπως όλοι γνωρίζουν είναι οι +/-75Khz για τα fm, αν λοιπόν με βάση αυτή την απόκλιση υπερδιαμορφώσουμε ή οδηγήσουμε σε ασύμμετρη υπερδιαμόρφωση τον ταλαντωτή μας, όσο καλά συντονισμένες και να είναι οι επόμενες ενισχυτικές βαθμίδες το αποτέλεσμα στο δέκτη θα είναι ένα σήμα που <σπάει>. Αντιστρόφως αν διαμορφώνουμε σωστά τον ταλαντωτή αλλά έχουμε οξύ Q στις επόμενες βαθμίδες, πάλι στον δέκτη θα έχουμε το ίδιο φαινόμενο.
Κατά συνέπεια αν και έχουμε να κάνουμε με διακριτές βαθμίδες,(ταλάντωση,στάδια), το αποτέλεσμα μιας καλής ή όχι διαμόρφωσης επιφέρει κοινό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν εδώ είναι δύο φωτό που βάζω ώστε όποιος δει σε μαγαζί στην πόλη του περιοχή του τέτοιους πυκνωτές θα ήθελα αν είναι εύκολο να μου στείλει ΠΜ για να βρω τρόπο να τους αγοράσω! 
Οι μεταβλητοί που ψάχνω είναι στην ουσία αυτοί εδω, ως 2 ίσες κατανεμημένες χωρητικότητες όμως και όχι μονή όπως ο συγκεκριμένος! 
cav-asp-5699_lg.jpg 

Συνήθως ερχόντουσαν στην Ελληνική αγορά σαν αυτόν, με τον μειωτήρα στροφών αλλά με επίσης τα εδώ μη υπαρκτά φύλλα του δεύτερου σκέλους τους!!! 

cav-4197_lg.jpg 

Δηλαδή όπως ο πρώτος παραπάνω σε φύλλα χωρητικότητας, αλλά όπως ο δεύτερος σε μηχανική κατασκευή... 
Ότι βρεθεί πιό κοντινό σε μιά από τις φωτό που να είναι διπλός ίσης χωρητικότητος πάντως με ενδιαφέρει όντως!!! 
Και όπως είπε και ένας άλλος Γιώργος... "Λεφτά υπάρχουν" ...  :Tongue2:  μην τους πληρώσουμε όμως και σαν το χρέος μας στο ΔΝΤ, ΕΕ, και λοιπούς "φίλους"...  :Wink:

----------

SV1EOR (16-07-15)

----------


## SRF

> καλησπερα. srf  σχετικα με την βαρικαπ που την πολωνεις με τα 5 βολτ στην ταλαντωση μπορεις να ανεβασεις σχεδιο να δουμε και εμεις η ανεβασε ολο το σχεδιο για να φτιαξουμε και εμεις κανενα μηχανημα της προκοπης
> ευχαριστω



Δεν έχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο ως τεχνική! Απλά τροφοδοτείς από ένα 7805 μέσω μιάς αντίστασης >27ΚΩ την βάρικαπ! Αν το δοκιμάσεις θα καταλάβεις την διαφορά!

----------

billisj (19-06-13)

----------


## sakisr

Γιωργο τον ειχα σε ενα μηχανημα απο το '80.Ξανα FM δε θα δουλεψω αρα αν σου κανει απλα ζητα το.Ειναι Sickles USA 10 εως 20 pf.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38171Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38170Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38169

----------


## p.gabr

> Αντιστρόφως αν διαμορφώνουμε σωστά τον ταλαντωτή αλλά έχουμε οξύ Q στις επόμενες βαθμίδες, πάλι στον δέκτη θα έχουμε το ίδιο φαινόμενο.



Γιαννη μια συζητηση σχετικα με το Q ειχε γινει, με τον Γιωργο,τον Ακριτα ,και τον Τρελο επιστημονα 
Συζητηθηκαν αρκετα αυτα τα πραγματα,και βγηκε αρκετα ενδιαφερον  θεμα ,(μικρης ομως συμμετοχης)
Αλλα οι γνωσεις μου ακομα επι του θεματος ειναι λιγο ελλειπεις...οκ ομως  μαθαινουμε


τα στοιχεια εξοδου, ενισχυτου rf 30-80mhz  50 w σε δυο μπαντες 


IMAG0050.jpg IMAG0049.jpg

αριστερα βλεπουμε την λυχνια εξοδου (φαρακι) που ηταν σφιγμενο με το στεφανι ,επανω σε ενα κεραμικο υλικο
το κεραμικο αυτο υλικο ηταν κολλημενο στην  πλακα


IMAG0052.jpg
IMAG0048.jpg
Η πισω πλακα ηταν εκτος του μηχανηματος και ενας σαλιγκαρος φροντιζε να την δροσιζει
Ετσι ο εσωτερικος χωρος ψυχονταν και ηταν τελειως στεγανος και απομωνομενος απο τις εξωτερικες συνθηκες


IMAG0047.jpg
Τα πηνια της οδηγησης ηταν ,ελλικοιδης σπειρα ασημιου


Το σχεδιο εαν ενδιαφερει να το βρω

----------

A--15 (18-10-12)

----------


## FMTRIKALA

ανεβαζω προχειρα ενα σχεδιο του φιλου ιττα-βιττα με την 6c4.που θα συνδεσουμε τα 5 βολτ που γραφεις απο το lm7805??????6c4.JPG

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ανεβαζω προχειρα ενα σχεδιο ...



Στο "μυθικό" θέμα έχεις κάνει ερώτηση για σχέδιο με πόλωση διόδων αντί varicap.
Εξήγησα λίγο παρακάτω "πως λειτουργεί". Το έχεις διαβάσει;

Αντίστοιχα εδώ, μιά τάση ίσως ρυθμιζόμενη γύρω από τα 5V θα πολώσει τη varicap:

 
(προσθήκη στο ... περίπου)

Βέβαια τα 5V "κέντρο" αφορούν τις παλιές varicap. Σε νεότερες όπως η BB198 αυτή η τάση θα ήταν χαμηλότερη (~1.25V).
Για ανάλυση πρέπει να δώσεις link για το datsheet με την καμπύλη χωρητικότητας σε σχέση με την ανάστροφη τάση.

----------

SRF (19-10-12)

----------


## FMTRIKALA

δηλαδη ρυθμιζοντας αυτη την ταση π.χ 0-10 βολτ στην βαρικαπ θα μπορουμε να ρυθμισουμε το ποσοστο ποιοτητας της διαμορφωσης?????

----------


## GeorgeVita

> δηλαδη ρυθμιζοντας αυτη την ταση π.χ 0-10 βολτ στην βαρικαπ θα μπορουμε να ρυθμισουμε το ποσοστο ποιοτητας της διαμορφωσης?????



Θα έχεις "σωστή διαμόρφωση".
Αν δεν βάλεις αυτή την τάση, χωρίς σήμα στην είσοδο θα έχεις τη varicap στην "ηρεμία", δηλαδή όση χωρητικότητα έχει με τάση 0V. Οταν βάλεις το ακουστικό σήμα, εφόσον είναι "AC coupled" (έχεις πυκνωτή στην είσοδο) και χωρίς άλλη πόλωση, θα εμφανιστεί μια ~ τάση που θα πολώσει τη varicap με την θετική και την αρνητική πλευρά της. Μόνο η θετική θα έχει αποτέλεσμα "απόκλισης χωρητικότητας" άρα μόνο το μισό ακουστικό σήμα θα περάσει ως διαμόρφωση. Με το "ανέβασμα" του σημείου ηρεμίας σε τάση κατάλληλη με την varicap που χρησιμοποιείς, το σήμα θα μεταβάλλει τη συχνότητα θετικά και αρνητικά όπως πρέπει. Στην BB105 η τάση αυτή μπορεί να είναι 5-15V, όπως γράφει ο SRF είχε καλά αποτελέσματα γύρω στα 5V.

----------


## geronimo

> Εσύ ειδικά μπορείς να βρείς ένα τετραστάδιο με μια 829 στην έξοδό του από ότι πληροφορήθηκα!!! Και θα έχει πυκνωτές μεταβλητούς μεταλλικούς διπλούς στο προηγούμενα στάδια!!!



Γιώργο δυστηχώς δεν έχω και πολλά υλικά απο τα παλιά, τα περισότερα τα έχω δώσει από τότε που ασχολήθηκα με άλλες συχνότητες.Από πυκνωτές μεταβλητούς κάτι λίγα από μονούς , και (βαρελάκια).
Σε (σταδιακό) είχα φτιάξει 6c4-5763-el 504 και μετά πήρα το pll του ποπ.

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο τον ειχα σε ενα μηχανημα απο το '80.Ξανα FM δε θα δουλεψω αρα αν σου κανει απλα ζητα το.Ειναι Sickles USA 10 εως 20 pf.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38171Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38170Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38169



Φίλτατε ευχαριστώ τα μάλα για την ευγενή προσφορά!!! Αλλά τέτοιους διπλούς ανεξάρτητους έχω υπεραρκετούς και δεν θα στερήσω ποτέ, ως άλλος πλεονέκτης, κάτι που ήδη έχω!!! Και πάλι με τις ευχαριστίες μου... το εκτιμώ!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γιώργο πάρα πολύ ωραίο θέμα.Να ρωτήσω θέλω κάτι,κάπου είχε αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης νομίζω για την ταλάντωση στην μισή συχνότητα εκπομπής και στο επόμενο στάδιο διπλασιασμό συχνότητας,έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αυτή η τεχνική;

----------


## p.gabr

Νικο σαφως, οσο σε οσο πιο χαμηλη συχνοτητα δουλευει ενας ταλαντωτης ,τοσο πιο σταθερος ειναι

ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ομως Εαν υποθεσουμε οτι ξεκιναμε απο 10 μηζ και κανουμε πολαπλασιασμο χ 10 ,για τους 100μηζ Τοτε και η ολισθηση στην βασικη συχνοτητα (10 μηζ )που μπορει να προκειψει , θα ειναι Χ 10

ΟΛΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ. 
Εγω με τα FM το εχω πει δεν εχω ασχοληθει, ομως πιστευω οτι και η διαμορφωση θα εβγαινε καλλυτερα ,εαν καποιος ξεκιναγε απο χαμηλα .
ΤΟ ΣΚΕΠΤΙΚΟ οτι ΠΧ  εαν ξεκιναγε  απο τους 10 μηζ  ,θα χρειαζοταν αποκλιση του ταλαντωτη μονον κατα +-   7,5 κηζ


ψαχνοντας για το επομενο θεμα μου στους ασυρματους ,για εναν πομπο που δεν υπαρχουν σχεδον καθολου πληροφοριες τελικα βρηκα κατι

t-14.jpg

ο συγκεκριμενος ηταν απο 70 -100μηζ ,με λυχνια εξοδου την 829  -διαμορφωση  fm 50 W

κοιταχτε λοιπον

Δουλευει με κρυσταλλους κα κανει πολλαπλασιασμο 96 φορες!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ΞΕΚΙΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ 729ΚΗΖ ΕΩΣ 1040
Λυπαμα,ι που δεν βρισκω το σχεδιο

----------

A--15 (20-10-12), 

αθικτον (07-04-14), 

ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ (20-10-12)

----------


## dovegroup

> Λοιπόν εδώ είναι δύο φωτό που βάζω ώστε όποιος δει σε μαγαζί στην πόλη του περιοχή του τέτοιους πυκνωτές θα ήθελα αν είναι εύκολο να μου στείλει ΠΜ για να βρω τρόπο να τους αγοράσω! 
> Οι μεταβλητοί που ψάχνω είναι στην ουσία αυτοί εδω, ως 2 ίσες κατανεμημένες χωρητικότητες όμως και όχι μονή όπως ο συγκεκριμένος! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38167 
> 
> Συνήθως ερχόντουσαν στην Ελληνική αγορά σαν αυτόν, με τον μειωτήρα στροφών αλλά με επίσης τα εδώ μη υπαρκτά φύλλα του δεύτερου σκέλους τους!!! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38168 
> 
> Δηλαδή όπως ο πρώτος παραπάνω σε φύλλα χωρητικότητας, αλλά όπως ο δεύτερος σε μηχανική κατασκευή... 
> ...



Μήπως κάτι απο αυτά Γιώργη σου κάνουν?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Λοιπόν εδώ είναι δύο φωτό που βάζω ώστε όποιος δει σε μαγαζί στην πόλη του περιοχή του τέτοιους πυκνωτές θα ήθελα αν είναι εύκολο να μου στείλει ΠΜ για να βρω τρόπο να τους αγοράσω! 
> Οι μεταβλητοί που ψάχνω είναι στην ουσία αυτοί εδω, ως 2 ίσες κατανεμημένες χωρητικότητες όμως και όχι μονή όπως ο συγκεκριμένος! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38167 
> 
> Συνήθως ερχόντουσαν στην Ελληνική αγορά σαν αυτόν, με τον μειωτήρα στροφών αλλά με επίσης τα εδώ μη υπαρκτά φύλλα του δεύτερου σκέλους τους!!! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38168 
> 
> Δηλαδή όπως ο πρώτος παραπάνω σε φύλλα χωρητικότητας, αλλά όπως ο δεύτερος σε μηχανική κατασκευή... 
> ...



Γιωργο γεια και χαρα,
Ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι εχω δυο τετοιους μετ/τους (με μειωτηρα)
24 με 29 Οκτωβριου θα ειμαι Ραφηνα.

Ψαχνω στην αποθηκη και στους δινω ..... stop
Εσυ θα βαλεις τον καφε ..... stop

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο γεια και χαρα,
> Ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι εχω δυο τετοιους μετ/τους (με μειωτηρα)
> 24 με 29 Οκτωβριου θα ειμαι Ραφηνα.
> 
> Ψαχνω στην αποθηκη και στους δινω ..... stop
> Εσυ θα βαλεις τον καφε ..... stop



Γιώργο ευχαριστώ! Αν όντως έχεις και τους διαθέσεις θα είναι πολύ ευχάριστο τελικά! 
Πιθανολογώ ότι λόγο του ότι έπαιζες με τέτοια μπιχλιμπίδια την κατάλληλη εποχή τους όντως θα είναι αυτοί που αναζητώ!!! 
Πάρε το φών μου από τον Στε!!! Ούτως ή άλλως θα χαρώ να τα πούμε δια ζώσης!!!Δεν φέρνεις και τον Κιρκ.. μαζί, τον φιλοξενώ και σπίτι αν θέλει!!!

----------


## SRF

> Μήπως κάτι απο αυτά Γιώργη σου κάνουν?



Φίλτατε Άκη... ένας εξ΄αυτών είναι αρκετά ωραίος για την έξοδο, ενώ 3 άλλοι ιδανικοί για ταλαντώτριες, αλλά δεν θα στους στερήσω. Ευχαριστώ σαφώς παίδες (συνολικά) για τις προσφορές σας! Το εκτιμώ αφάνταστα!!!

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο πάρα πολύ ωραίο θέμα.Να ρωτήσω θέλω κάτι,κάπου είχε αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης νομίζω για την ταλάντωση στην μισή συχνότητα εκπομπής και στο επόμενο στάδιο διπλασιασμό συχνότητας,έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αυτή η τεχνική;



Το 1981 ήδη δουλευα τρανζιστορικά τα πάντα πλέον (πλην του μεγάλου ενισχυτή ισχύος εξόδου)... και μάλιστα η ταλάντωσή μου ήταν ένα VCO με FET στους ~33MHz! Καλύτερα αποτελέσμτα? Για τότε σαφώς ναι... σήμερα δεν θα έβρισκα κανέναν λόγο! Η διαφορα είναι τα υλικά και το τι μπορούσες να βρείς τότε!!! Το πρώτο FET που δούλεψα πρέπει να ήταν ένα 3Ν201 αν θυμάμαι καλά, ακριβά και δυσεύρετρα όπως και τα 40673 που έψαχνα τότε, και μετά έφτιαξα ένα με το 2Ν4416 (φθηνό και ανεκτού κόστους) σε τριπλασιασμό που αναφέρω! Σε αυτό πάνω έγινε και το πρώτο μου κλείδωμα φάσεως λίγο αργότερα! Αλλά αυτά ήταν αργότερα και με λυμένες όλες αυτές τις παιδικές απορίες μας!!!

----------


## FMTRIKALA

αγαπητε srf το σχεδιο (με τις λαμπες)που ανεβασες σε προηγουμενη αναρτηση σου μπορεις να το ανεβασεις ολοκληρο εαν ειναι ευκολο

----------


## Nightkeeper

> αγαπητε srf το σχεδιο (με τις λαμπες)που ανεβασες σε προηγουμενη αναρτηση σου μπορεις να το ανεβασεις ολοκληρο εαν ειναι ευκολο



Πιστευω πως πολυς κοσμος το περιμενει αυτο το σχεδιο....με την πρωτη ματια (φωτο) φενεται πως εχει τρελες διαφορες απο οτι αλλο υπαρχει εδω μεσα (μοναστηρακι style).... Διπλοι μεταβλητοι,ασυνηθηστα πηνια, ασυνηθιστες πολωσεις ξεκινοντας απο την 6c4  , βατικα ποτενσιομερα  για τα αρνητικα των ενδιαμεσων σταδιων και ποιος ξερει τι αλλο  .

Respect SRF !

----------


## ChristosK

> Πιστευω πως πολυς κοσμος το περιμενει αυτο το σχεδιο....με την πρωτη ματια (φωτο) φενεται πως εχει τρελες διαφορες απο οτι αλλο υπαρχει εδω μεσα (μοναστηρακι style).... Διπλοι μεταβλητοι,ασυνηθηστα πηνια, ασυνηθιστες πολωσεις ξεκινοντας απο την 6c4  , βατικα ποτενσιομερα  για τα αρνητικα των ενδιαμεσων σταδιων και ποιος ξερει τι αλλο  .
> 
> Respect SRF !



Και να προσθέσω περιμένει να λύσει άλλες απορίες όπως, εάν τα επάργυρα πηνία που χρησιμοποιεί στην πράξη προσφέρουν σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα έναντι των χάλκινων απλών, η γιατί επιμένει στην χρήση διπλών μεταβλητών στις ανόδους των σταδίων με παράληλο LC αντί γιά εν σειρά LC με μονό πυκνωτή που είναι και πιο φθηνός, ή ποιά είναι η βασική συχνότητα της ταλάντωσης, και εαν κοκινίζει η 6146 με τα 65 βάττ. Επίσης να δώσει και το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού. Ο SRF είναι αριστοκράτης και δίνει την γνώση του με το σταγονόμετρο. Ομως δεν έχω και άλλη επιλογή. Πρέπει να συνεχίσω να τον παρακολουθώ μπας και μου πετάξει κανένα κόκαλο και ξεστραβωθώ. SRF, ως ένας ερασιτέχνης με παιδικές απορίες και ανησυχίες ώφειλω να σε ευχαριστήσω για το θέμα και την συνεισφορά σου στην γνώση.

----------


## SRF

> Και να προσθέσω περιμένει να λύσει άλλες απορίες όπως, 
> 
> εάν τα επάργυρα πηνία που χρησιμοποιεί στην πράξη προσφέρουν σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα έναντι των χάλκινων απλών,
> 
>  η γιατί επιμένει στην χρήση διπλών μεταβλητών στις ανόδους των σταδίων με παράληλο LC αντί εν σειρά LC με μονό πυκνωτή που είναι και πιο φθηνός, 
> 
> ή ποιά είναι η βασική συχνότητα της ταλάντωσης, 
> και εαν κοκινίζει η 6146 με τα 65 βάττ. 
> 
> ...



Δεν πίστευα ότι χρειάζεται να αναλύσω τόσο πολύ χιλιοειπωμένα πράγματα!!! Έχω αναφερθεί σε όλα σχεδόν τα ανωτέρω ήδη σε πάρα πολλά αντίστοιχα ή ανάλογα θέματα στο παρελθόν εδώ! Έχω αναλύσει αρκετά διεξοδικά μάλιστα σε επίπεδο απλοποίησης αλλά και με εικονογράφηση παράλληλα το πως το παράλληλο εκφράζεται ισοδύναμα με τους διπλούς πυκνωτές που χρησιμοποιώ! Σε ένα κατ' εμέ πραγματικά υπέροχο θέμα που ξεκίνησε ο p.gabr αρκετοί ασχοληθήκαμε να εκφράσουμε τις απόψεις μας στο τι εστί σειράς και αν αυτό ήταν δικαιολογημένο ή καλύτερο από ένα ισοδύναμο παράλληλο, και έχουν αναφερθεί εκεί πραγματικά ενδιαφέροντα ερωτοαπαντήματα! Οι πιθανότητες είναι ότι να μην είμαι εγώ αριστοκράτης αλλά να σου διέφυγε ή να μην αφιέρωσες τον χρόνο να τα διαβάσεις! Επίσης η γνώση μοιράζεται ή αποκτάται με κόπους! Και δυστυχώς πολλάκης, παρ' ότι έχω πετάξει φιλέτα ολόκληρα και όχι κόκκαλα, έχω κατηγορηθεί ότι είμαι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι, όταν αντί να δούν την αλήθεια κάποιοι τυφλώνονται από Λεντάκια που χορεύουν φωτορυθμιστικά στις ανοδοδιαμορφώσεις! Δεν έχει σημασία τότε τι εγώ... ο... "αριστοκράτης" !!! λέω... αλλά τι οι "αυτοαναγώμενοι ευγενείς" και οι αυλικοί ή και οι αυλοκόλακές τους λένε! Δυστυχώς όσο και αριστοκράτης να θεωρείς ότι είναι κάποιος, τελικά πάντα θα επικρατεί ή "δημοκρατία του όχλου" και η όποια ρίψης φιλέτων εξ'αυτού απαξιώνεται ως σκυλοτροφή εμπρός στο να παραμείνει άθικτον το λαϊκόν γνωστικόν!  :Sad: 
Παράδειγμα εδώ... που ήδη εμφανίζεται δειλά στην χαραυγή του το ίδιο... φαινόμενο. 
Ας δούμε όμως τα "κόκκαλα" που λες!  :Wink: 
Η ταλάντωση για παράδειγμα ΑΝ ήταν σε άλλη συχνότητα θα το είχα γράψει, ενώ γράφω στο #7 ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ ότι 



> Από την ώρα που θα ρύθμιζες την ταλαντώτρια σε μιά συχνότητα... είτε άνοιγες ένα είτε όλα τα στάδια δεν παρατηρήθκε στον αναλυτή φάσματος η παραμικρή ολίσθηση συχνότητας



 που δεν θεωρώ ότι αφήνει περιθώρια παρερμηνείας! 
Τα επάργυρα έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης που ΑΝ διάβαζες τα άλλα που προανάφερα θα είχες ήδη γνώση για να εξάγεις το γατί προτιμώνται ειδικά σε συντονισμένο ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΗΣ συνδεσμολογίας! Για να μην κοπιάσεις θα σου αναφέρω ότι στο παράλληλο αυξάνουν ραγδαία τα ρέυματα ΥΣ εντός του LC. Το ρεύμα (και ΟΧΙ Η ΤΑΣΗ) διαρρέει έναν αγωγό θερμαίνωντάς τον, και αξ΄αυτού όσο μικροτέρα αντίσταση παρουσιάζει αυτός τόσο λιγότερες θερμικές απώλειες θα εμφανιστούν σε αυτόν! Στις ΥΣ το ρεύμα που διαρρέει ένα αγωγό τείνει να μεφανίζεται στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια αυτού και όχι στο εσωτερικό του! Ο άργυρος είναι κλάσσης καλύτερος αγωγός έναντι του χαλκού ενός απλού πηνιοσύρματος! Όταν ένα χάλκινο σύρμα εξωτερικά επικαλυφθεί με άργυρο θα συμπεριφερθεί πολύ καλύτερα από ότι χωρίς την επικάλυψη αυτή, ειδικά όταν μέσω αυτού διαρρεύσει ένα μεγάλο ρέυμα εναλλασσομένυ Υψηλής Συχνότητος! Η θερμοκρασία που θα αναπτυχθεί σε αυτό είναι σημαντικά διαφορετική στις δύο περιπτώσεις... και επειδή η θερμοκρασία είναι παράγωγο απώλειας ενέργειας με μετατροπής της από ηλεκτρική σε θερμική, αυτή η ενέργεια δεν θα φτάσει στην άλλη άκρη του σύρματος, πράγμα που σημαίνει απώλεια ενεργείας, ήτοι απώλεια ΙΣΧΥΟΣ!!! Είναι αρκετά αριστοκρατικόν ή καταννοητόν?  :Unsure:  
Η χρήση των διπλών μεταβλητών έχει ιδιαιτέρα αξία στο αποτέλεσμα της εικόνας 1 στο μήνυμα #7 εκτός άλλων πλεονεκτημάτων, που ήδη ανάφερα και αλλού αλλά και εδώ (βλ #5) σχετικά πχ με την ταλάντωση και την τάση στα χέρια ενός υποψήφιου συντονιστή! Αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα... που με λίγη παρατήρηση και σκέψη (κόπος) θα τα αναγνωρίσεις τελικά μέσα στα κείμενα!  Α! Και πίστεψέ με... και ως ολοκαίνουργοι ήταν παρασάγγας φθηνότεροι από τους μεταχειρισμένους πορσελάνης που έβρισκες ΜΟΝΟΝ στο μοναστηράκι... σε προκαθορισμένες εκεί τιμές! και που έπρεπε να γειώσεις και με επιπλεόν κόπο το ένα μέρος τους όταν μπαίναν σε ενισχυτικά στάδια για παράδειγμα! Εδώ οι μεταλλικοί διπλοί... μέχρι και "θωράκιση" των ιδίων παρείχαν με την γειωμένη εκ κατασκευής τους τεχνική!!! 

Για την 6146Β και αν... ερυθριάζει!!! Απλά θα σημειώσω ότι ΟΛΕΣ οι φωτό είναι με το μηχάνημα ΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ πλήρη! Νόμιζα ότι ήταν εμφανές & αυτονόητο... αλλά το σημειώνω γιατί φαίνεται ότι δεν καταλάβαν μερικοί ότι οι φωτό δείχνουν την 6146 ακριβώς και πως φτιάχτηκε και πως είναι σεμνή μεν, αλλά όχι ντροπαλή δε, η άνοδός της εν εργασία στα 65W! 

Σχέδιο τροφοδοτικού? Αυτό είναι που ενδιαφέρει? Έγραψα τις τάσεις... των σταδίων... 
Δεν υπάρχει θέμα... αφού θα αναρτηθεί ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ το σχέδιο... τελικώς, σύντομα, αλλά όχι άμεσα για λόγους που ακόμα περιμένω να εκδηλωθούν, στο χάραμα... αν και ΔΕΝ πίστευα ότι θα ενδιέφερε πραγματικά τόσο αυτό  !!! 
Σκοπός ήταν να δείξουμε μιά "άλλη" κατασκευή, και το ότι δεν ήταν όλα ακριβώς ίδια!!! και ότι δουλεύαν ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ μηχανήματα... αρκετοί!!! Το "μοναστηράκι" ήταν πραγματικά σχολή... ή ευκολία... για πολλούς, και καλώς υπήρχε... αλλά ΔΕΝ υπήρχε μόνο το "μοναστηράκι" !!! Ξέρω πάνω από 30 άτομα που ΔΕΝ αγοράσαν ή έφτιαξαν έστω ποτέ κάτι από εκεί... και 'έψαχναν την "γωνία στο τάληρο" αλλά για την αξία του αποτελέσματος και όχι της απλοποιημένης αδιαφορίας &  οικονομίας!!! 

Αν παράβλεψα κάτι να με συγχωρείς, αλλά έχω μιά υποχρέωση στις Βερσαλίες απόψε το βράδυ... και πρέπει να αποχωρήσω γιατί ήρθε & το τζετ μου!  :Biggrin: 

Καλή Κυριακή...  σε όλους!

----------

A--15 (21-10-12)

----------


## p.gabr

> Δεν πίστευα ότι χρειάζεται να αναλύσω τόσο πολύ χιλιοειπωμένα πράγματα!!! 
> 
> Καλή Κυριακή...  σε όλους!



Λεγε Γιωργη λεγε ,γιατί θάβονται τα θέματα 

οι δυο κορυφουλες ειναι της στερογεννητριας οι 19 κηζ Γιωργο;


attachment.jpg



και επειδή χάζευα αυτό το θέμα βρήκα μια κατασκευή και μελέτη για αυτό

http://eureka.lib.teithe.gr:8080/bit...pdf?sequence=2

Ας υπάρχει

----------


## electron

> Στις ΥΣ το ρεύμα που διαρρέει ένα αγωγό τείνει να μεφανίζεται στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια αυτού και όχι στο εσωτερικό του! Ο άργυρος είναι κλάσσης καλύτερος αγωγός έναντι του χαλκού ενός απλού πηνιοσύρματος! Όταν ένα χάλκινο σύρμα εξωτερικά επικαλυφθεί με άργυρο θα συμπεριφερθεί πολύ καλύτερα από ότι χωρίς την επικάλυψη αυτή, ειδικά όταν μέσω αυτού διαρρεύσει ένα μεγάλο ρέυμα εναλλασσομένυ Υψηλής Συχνότητος!



Γεώργιε μια παρατήρηση έχω να κάνω επί της συγκεκριμένης διατύπωσης. Η παρουσία ρεύματος στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια ενός αγωγού που διαρρέεται από ΥΣ, έχει να κάνει με την διάμετρο του αγωγού κυρίως και όχι από το είδος του. Είναι το γνωστό και κατά την ηλεκτρονική φυσική επιδερμικό φαινόμενο. Το είδος του υλικού έχει να κάνει με την ειδική αντίσταση η οποία σαφώς και εμπλέκεται στις απώλειες αλλά εξ όσων γνωρίζω το επιδερμικό φαινόμενο επηρεάζεται κυρίως από την διάμετρο του σύρματος ή ακόμα ακόμα και των στοιχείων μιας κεραίας.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γιώργο τέτοιοι πυκνωτές είναι αυτοί που ψάχνεις;
http://www.surplussales.com/Variable...s/AirVar2.html
 Σχετικά με την διαμόρφωση ,θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί διπλοβαρικάπ για να αποφύγουμε τα 5V της πόλωσης της varicap;

----------


## radio-agnostos

Είμαι από τα μέλη που λένε (γράφουν) λίγα, αλλά ακούν (διαβάζουν) πολλά  εδώ στο hlektronika. Βλέπω ότι όταν κάποιος δημοσιεύει μια κατασκευή, η  δημοσίευση είναι πλήρης, με φωτογραφίες και με το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο.   Το μέλος που έχει δημοσιεύσει την κατασκευή, που είναι λαλίστατος κατά  άλλα και προσφέρει άφθονο το πνεύμα, τη θεωρία και την ειρωνία σε άλλα  μέλη, γιατί είναι φειδωλός ως προς τη δημοσίευση του σχεδίου, το οποίο  έχουν ζητήσει κάποια μέλη, που σύμφωνα με τις αρχές του hlektronika η  γνώση να μοιράζεται. Εκτιμώ ότι ο περί του οποίου ο λόγος, πομπός, δεν  βγαίνει ή δεν βγαίνει τουλάχιστον στα FM. Ο λάτρης της θεωρίας και  κατασκευαστής του, ας μας υπολογίσει τη συχνότητα στην οποία συντονίζει  το κύκλωμα LC με C 2Χ45 pF. Σε συζητήσεις που δεν σε εκφράζουν να μην παίρνεις μέρος και να μη ειρωνεύεσαι τους άλλους. Να ανοίγεις συζητήσεις δικές σου του "επιπέδου" σου και να συζητάς με τα ανάλογα άτομα.

----------


## SRF

> Λεγε Γιωργη λεγε ,γιατί θάβονται τα θέματα 
> 
> οι δυο κορυφουλες ειναι της στερογεννητριας οι 19 κηζ Γιωργο;
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38246
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι αυτές οι "πλευρικές" είναι το παράγωγο πιλότου των 19ΚΗΖ ενώ λίγο πιό κάτω μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις επίσης το υπολειπόμενο των 38ΚΗΖ!!! 
Η μελέτη που έβαλες είναι... αχαρακτήριστή, και προσωπικά ντρέπομαι που βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο από εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα! Δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά ελπίζω να μην είναι πτυχιακή, ή διδακτική εργασία... η στερεογεννήτρια του Ελέκτορα, και μάλιστα τόσο άσχημα και με λάθη, περιγραφόμενη!!!

----------


## Nikolaskn

εχω μια απορια.Δουλευεις την 6146  με Τάση Ανόδου  τα 560V  και 180 ma ρευμα.Αυτο μας κανει 100Watt ισχυ εισοδου..βγαζεις 65 watt οποτε εχουμε 35 watt ανοδικες απωλειες.Αν θυμαμε καλα η 6146 εχει μονο 20...25 watt   το πολυ.Υποθετω οτι θα αλλαζεις λαμπα καθε μηνα  η  κανω καποιο  λαθος?

----------


## SRF

> Είμαι από τα μέλη που λένε (γράφουν) λίγα, αλλά ακούν (διαβάζουν) πολλά  εδώ στο hlektronika. Βλέπω ότι όταν κάποιος δημοσιεύει μια κατασκευή, η  δημοσίευση είναι πλήρης, με φωτογραφίες και με το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο.   Το μέλος που έχει δημοσιεύσει την κατασκευή, που είναι λαλίστατος κατά  άλλα και προσφέρει άφθονο το πνεύμα, τη θεωρία και την ειρωνία σε άλλα  μέλη, γιατί είναι φειδωλός ως προς τη δημοσίευση του σχεδίου, το οποίο  έχουν ζητήσει κάποια μέλη, που σύμφωνα με τις αρχές του hlektronika η  γνώση να μοιράζεται. Εκτιμώ ότι ο περί του οποίου ο λόγος, πομπός, δεν  βγαίνει ή δεν βγαίνει τουλάχιστον στα FM. Ο λάτρης της θεωρίας και  κατασκευαστής του, ας μας υπολογίσει τη συχνότητα στην οποία συντονίζει  το κύκλωμα LC με C 2Χ45 pF. Σε συζητήσεις που δεν σε εκφράζουν να μην παίρνεις μέρος και να μη ειρωνεύεσαι τους άλλους. *Να ανοίγεις συζητήσεις δικές σου του "επιπέδου" σου και να συζητάς με τα ανάλογα άτομα*.



Καλώς τον! Και μιάς και "γράφεις λίγα"... πιστεύεις ότι αυταπόδεικτα γράφεις και "καλά" !!!  :Tongue2: 
Με πόσα pF πιστεύεις εσύ ότι θα "βγαίνει" ? Για απλοποίηση, αν έχεις έναν μεταβλητό με ελάχιστη χωρητικότητα τα ~2pF και μέγιστη τα ~45pF υπάρχει ίσως κατ' εσέ "ολιγόγραφε ευφυολόγε" δυνατότητα κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο να σχηματιστεί η όποια κατ' εσέ επιθυμητή ορθή τιμή? Αλήθεια και είναι μόνο η χωρητικότητα σε ένα LC που σε ένοιαξε... ή μέχρι εκεί το γνωστικό σου επί αυτών, & σου επέτρεξε να σχολιάσεις σπάζωντας την σοφιοχρυσήν σιωπήν σου?  :Biggrin: 
Για το σχέδιο... ΑΝ όπως λες "διαβάζεις" θα το είχες δεί, βρει, ήξερες, ήδη από παλαιότερα... 
Και προσωπικά δεν συνηθίζω να φωτογραφίζω "φαντάσματα" (ή να παραποιώ & δημοσιεύω ξένα σχέδια & χωρίς ποτέ να τα έχω φτιάξει), αλλά υπαρκτά λειτουργικά πράγματα!!! 


Και δεν δέχομαι βεβαίως και κάθε παντελώς άγνωστο να με αποκαλεί απατεώνα, επειδή ως αλεπού δεν φτάνει και τα κάνει όλα κρεμαστάρια!!! 
6146B_FM65W_main1.jpg 


Και επίσης δεν σε θυμάμαι να σχολίαζες άλλους που έβαζαν μόνο ένα ξένο σχέδιο, παραποιημένο κιόλας, χωρίς ποτέ να έδειξαν καν την κατασκευή του ,εγαλείου" τους, ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ!!! Το τι με εκφράζει και το που θα συμμετέχω, δεν είναι σίγουρα του επιπέδου σου ούτε να μου το καθορίσεις ούτε να μου το επιβάλλεις... Και αυτήν την συζήτηση ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ από το μήνυμα #1 όντως ΕΓΩ την άνοιξα... και βάσει των δικών σου γραπτών... στο κλείσιμο... εσύ δεν θα έπρεπε να συμμετέχεις εφαρμόζων το ότι συ είπας στο 



> *Σε συζητήσεις που δεν σε εκφράζουν να μην παίρνεις μέρος και να μη ειρωνεύεσαι τους άλλους*



! Εσύ, τι είπαμε σε εκφράζει? 
Τουλάχιστον ότι λες - γράφεις να το τηρείς εσύ πρωτίστως προς εσενα πριν απευθυνθείς σε άλλους, για να μην είσαι καθ' ολοκληρίαν ανακόλουθος!!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... *όταν κάποιος δημοσιεύει μια κατασκευή*, η  δημοσίευση είναι πλήρης, με φωτογραφίες και με το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο...



Το παρόν θέμα βρίσκεται στο:
> Forum > *Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων* > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές
οπότε είναι καλύτερο να συζητάμε βήμα βήμα το κύκλωμα για να το εμπεδώσουμε θεωρητικά.
Επειδή μάλιστα είναι στην κατηγορία "ταλαντωτές" περιμένω να δω το κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης της 6C4 χωρία απαραίτητα να με ενδιαφέρει η προσαρμογή και ο συντονισμός με το ερπόμενο στάδιο.

*edit:* υπάρχει και το σχετικό εκπαιδευτικό θέμα "Κυκλώματα εξόδου πομπών VHF/UHF (Συζήτηση)"

----------


## KOKAR

διπλοεγγραφη η εχω λάθος εντύπωση ?
εχει κάνει εγγραφή *30-08-12* και εχει σχηματίσει κιόλας γνώμη ?
.

----------


## p.gabr

> Είμαι από τα μέλη που λένε (γράφουν) λίγα, αλλά ακούν (διαβάζουν) πολλά  εδώ στο hlektronika. Βλέπω ότι όταν κάποιος δημοσιεύει μια κατασκευή, η  δημοσίευση είναι πλήρης, με φωτογραφίες και με το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο.   Το μέλος που έχει δημοσιεύσει την κατασκευή, που είναι λαλίστατος κατά  άλλα και προσφέρει άφθονο το πνεύμα, τη θεωρία και την ειρωνία σε άλλα  μέλη, γιατί είναι φειδωλός ως προς τη δημοσίευση του σχεδίου, το οποίο  έχουν ζητήσει κάποια μέλη, που σύμφωνα με τις αρχές του hlektronika η  γνώση να μοιράζεται. Εκτιμώ ότι ο περί του οποίου ο λόγος, πομπός, δεν  βγαίνει ή δεν βγαίνει τουλάχιστον στα FM. Ο λάτρης της θεωρίας και  κατασκευαστής του, ας μας υπολογίσει τη συχνότητα στην οποία συντονίζει  το κύκλωμα LC με C 2Χ45 pF. Σε συζητήσεις που δεν σε εκφράζουν να μην παίρνεις μέρος και να μη ειρωνεύεσαι τους άλλους. Να ανοίγεις συζητήσεις δικές σου του "επιπέδου" σου και να συζητάς με τα ανάλογα άτομα.




    Πέτρο από τις μέχρι τώρα 14 απαντήσεις σου στο φόρουμ φαίνεται ότι έχεις ασχοληθεί με το παρών αντικείμενο
θα μπορούσες και εδώ να επιφερεις μια άποψη και να εκθέσεις τις γνώσεις σου,τις αντιρρήσεις,και τις προτάσεις σου


  Μην ξεχνάς ότι.......διαβάζεις αυτά που κάποιοι γράψανε, κάποιοι που πήραν το θάρρος να ρωτήσουν ,κάποιοι θέλησαν να εκθέσουν τις λιγοστές γνώσεις τους, και κάποιοι που θέλησαν να βοηθήσουν
Το καμπερονομαι και πετώ πέτρες όταν μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία ,δεν βοηθά και πολύ

ΥΠΆΡΧΕΙ και η ξένη βιβλιογραφία, που μπορείς να διαβάζεις εφόσον σου αρέσει και να μην διαβάζεις τις βλακείες μας

Τέλος υπάρχει και η επιλογή, του να ανοίξεις δικό σου θέμα και να εκθέσεις ότι θες

----------


## Μηλων

ο θόρυβος φάσης πόσος είναι στην ταλάντωση και αν μπορεί να υπολογηστεί απο τον αναλυτή;

----------


## ChristosK

Θα αγνοήσω τα οποιαδήποτε αρνητικά σχόλια και προσωπικά ζητήματα, και θα συγκεντρωθώ στο θέμα που είναι και το μόνο που πραγματικά με ενδιαφέρει. Επειδή ο συγγραφέας δεν φαινεται πρόθυμος να μας πει που επιτέλους στο φόρουμ βρίσκεται εκείνο το σχέδιο και βρίσκει ένα σωρό δικαιολογίες για μην το κάνει, εμείς που δεν το "αξίζουμε" γιατί δεν το έχουμε ψάξει αρκετά είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να παίξουμε την πυθία. Ετσι λοιπόν θα αναφέρω τι εγώ μέχρι στιγμής νομίζω ότι έχω καταλάβει μπας και εμείς οι "ανάξιοι" και "αδιάβαστοι" μπορέσουμε να αυτοβοηθηθούμε. 

Η ταλάντωση πρέπει να είναι σαν κυκλωμα Colpitts. Είναι η μόνη συνδεσμολογία που γνωρίζω να χρησιμοποιεί διπλούς μεταβλητούς.  Το κύκλωμα αυτό από ότι έχω διαβάσει φαίνεται οτι παράγει και το πιο καθαρό ημίτονο. 

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι οι μεταβλητές αντιστάσεις ισχύος χρησιμοποιούνται για την μεταβολή του κέρδους των ενδιάμεσων σταδίων. Κάποιος ανέφερε οτι χρησιμοποιούνται για την πόλωση του οδηγού. Αυτό το σενάριο είναι και το πιθανότερο. Αξίζει να παρατηρήσει κανείς οτι τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια δουλεύουν με πολυ μικρό κέρδος. Πιθανότατα για να μην αυτοταλαντώνουν.

Απο τις φωτογραφίες δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω την συνδεσμολογια των LC. Παρακαλώ εάν κάποιος μπορεί να το δει να μας το στείλει. Φαίνεται ότι αυτή η συνδεσμολογία λειτουργεί και σαν φίλτρο αρμονικών. Ετσι μάλλον μπορεί να εξηγηθεί και η χρήση πολλών σταδίων αλλά και η απουσία αρμονικών.

Ολα αυτά φυσικά είναι εικασίες. Μόνο ένας πραγματικά μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει άμα θέλει.

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση είναι γιατί χρησιμοποιεί μια ΕL84 και μια 5763 και όχι δύο ίδιες λυχνίες.

----------


## Μηλων

Χρήστο κοίτα για ταλαντωτή Vackar έχει πολύ καλή σταθερώτητα.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως κάποιοι (όπως ο SRF συντάκτης αυτού του θέματος) που χρόνια ασχολούνται με τέτοια θέματα είναι πολύ μέσα στα πράγματα και είναι λογικό να ξέρουν πλέον που βαδίζουν και τι κάνουν,(ας μη ξεχνάμε πως έτυχαν και σε εποχές που δεν υπήρχαν εναλλακτικές λύσεις εκπομπής) ,σε αντίθεση με κάποιους που απλά ασχολήθηκαν περιστασιακά με την RF(όπως και εγώ κάποια στιγμή προ εικοσαετίας+) και θέλουν λύσεις έτοιμες ‘στο πιάτο’.
Το να θέλει ή όχι να μοιραστή πράγματα δημόσια πιστεύω είναι καθαρά θέμα και δικαίωμα δικό του  και εγώ προσωπικά το σέβομαι γιατί ο κόπος και ο χρόνος του καθενός είναι πολύτιμος και ανεκτίμητος(αν και αναφορές του υπάρχουν πάμπολλες για πολλά ερωτήματα ,αρκεί κάποιος να ψάξει και να διαβάσει),όμως δεν έχει κανένας το δικαίωμα να απαιτεί να προβληθούν πράγματα που κάποιος δεν θέλει να προβάλει για τους οποιους δικούς του λόγους.Βεβαια πιστεύω πως και το σχέδιο να βγει προς τα έξω ελάχιστα άτομα από το φόρουμ θα μπορέσουν να το υλοποιήσουν επιτυχώς για πολλούς λόγους,ενας εξ’αυτων είναι και η έλλειψη ‘οργάνων’ που ΑΠΑΙΤΗΤΕ για την όποια τέτοια κατασκευή(βλέπε spectrum analyser klp),δυσεύρετα υλικά και φυσικά η  εμπειρία ετών που ΔΕΝ μεταδίδεται, όσο και να θέλουμε….Δεν νομίζω να θέλει κάποιος ειδικά τώρα να ξοδέψει κάποιες χιλιάδες ευρώ για να κάνη ένα πλέον ‘μουσειακό έκθεμα’ όπως αναφέρεται να λειτουργεί άψογα όπωςτο παρόν, το πιθανότερο θα είναι να  αρκεστείσε ένα PLL/LINEARκαι να κάνει εκπομπή με ελάχιστο σχετικά κόστος και 0 κόπο τελικά.
Εν’τελει θέλω να πιστεύω πως σκοπός του θέματος είναι καθαρά το ότι  ’Ναι, μπορεί τελικά να κατασκευαστή ένας σωστός πομπός με λυχνίες που να μην είναι απλά‘’γεννήτρια αρμονικών’’ byMonastiraki ,αρκεί αυτός που τον κατασκευάζει ναείναι ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ και ΟΧΙ κολλητηρ(η)τζής !

Φιλικά .

----------

A--15 (26-10-12), 

billisj (19-06-13), 

p.gabr (23-10-12)

----------


## awmn931

Εγώ από την άλλη θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για τους (πουθενά αναφερόμενους) feedthru πυκνωτές που παρατηρώ να υπάρχουν σε αρκετές φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής του παρόντος νήματος.

- Ποια η χρησιμότητα τους (σίγουρα υπάρχει).
- Ποιο το κριτήριο της επιλογής τους (μεγέθους σε pf ή nf)

----------


## Μηλων

τελικά πόσο δείνει τον θόρυβο φάσης ο αναλυτής , για να καταλάβουμε την ποιότητα του ταλαντωτή ρωτάω.

χαμραδιο πού χάθηκες ;

δεν θα απαντήσεις εσύ που τα ξέρεις όλα;

----------


## ^Active^

> Εγώ από την άλλη θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για τους (πουθενά αναφερόμενους) feedthru πυκνωτές που παρατηρώ να υπάρχουν σε αρκετές φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής του παρόντος νήματος.
> 
> - Ποια η χρησιμότητα τους (σίγουρα υπάρχει).
> - Ποιο το κριτήριο της επιλογής τους (μεγέθους σε pf ή nf)



Δεν είναι πυκνωτές αλλά BNC για να παίρνει μετρήσεις από κάθε στάδιο στην έξοδο και να βλέπει στον παλμογράφο

----------


## SRF

Για να μην παρερμηνευθεί η απουσία μου... θα προσθέσω απλά ότι πέραν του ότι είμαι εκτός ελεύθερου χρόνου ξανά... αλλά επίσης (και σαφώς σημαντικότερο) συγκεντρώνω τις όποιες "αθώες" σας ερωτήσεις - απορίες, ώστε να απαντηθούν ή δυνατόν συνολικά, στον μέγιστο δυνατό βαθμο!!!  
Τώρα "απορίες" του τύπου αγνώστων ή καλύτερα αγνωστικιστών ολιγόγραφων περιπλανόμενων θιάσων, που ρίχνουν & ότι πυκνωτή έχουν μαζέψει στην ζωή τους σε τροφοδοτικά γιατί έτσι πιστεύουν... και έχουν το θράσσος και να αποκαλόύν απατεώνες τους άλλους, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν πρόκειται να τις απαντήσω με άλλον τρόπο πέραν αυτού που τους αρμόζει!!! 
Όπως προείπα (έγραψα είναι το ορθον) το σχέδιο θα αναρτηθεί... σύντομα, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΩΡΑ, αν και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι κατ' ουσίαν αυτά που έγραψε ο Nightkeeper στο #61 (που θα ήταν ωφέλιμο να διαβάσετε προσεκτικά) με βρίσκουν απολύτως σύμφωνο και θα έπρεπε να καλύπτουν & τους "ενθουσιώδεις" απορούντες!!! 

Στην πραγματικότητα είναι απολύτος ΒΕΒΑΙΟΝ ότι όλοι όσοι ζητάν διακαώς το "σχέδιο" δεν πρόκειται ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΟΥΝ να δοκιμάσουν έστω να το φτιάξουν!!! Είναι τόσο βέβαιον αυτό που φαίνεται από τις όποιες απορίες τους, που ενώ έχουν ήδη απαντηθεί με επιμέρους αναρτήσεις (και άλλων, αφού οι βασικές αρχές είναι ΙΔΙΕΣ) στο παρελθόν εδώ, αλλά και οι "νέες" ή "ιδιαίτερες" εξ αυτών μάλλον είναι ανούσιες και δεν αποσκοπούν σε τίποτα αντικειμενικά ωφέλιμο! Παράδειγμα το θόρυβο ΄φασεως!!! ενός ταλαντωτή μεταβλητής συχνότητας βασισμένου σε λυχνία και υλικά του 1970-1980 αν όχι παλαιότερα... και βασικό σχεδιασμό αυτού!!! 
Σαν να λέμε ότι αν τηρεί προδιαγραφές EURO10 ο σκαραβαίος του 1939!!! Τι νόημα έχει? Όταν μου το εξηγήσει ο ερωτών ίσως ξανασχοληθώ επ' αυτού! Ας έρθει και το έτερον ήμισυ αυτού, ο ζαμπονοράδιο, για να τα λέμε μιά φορά...  :Biggrin: 

Οφείλω όμως να απαντήσω έστω σε κάποια που ρώτησε - έξέφρασε ο συνφορουμίτης ChristosK !   




> Θα αγνοήσω τα οποιαδήποτε αρνητικά σχόλια και προσωπικά ζητήματα, και θα συγκεντρωθώ στο θέμα που είναι και το μόνο που πραγματικά με ενδιαφέρει. 
> 
> *Προσωπικά βρίσκω ασυνεπή όποιον πρώτα ο ίδιος είτε ειρωνεύεται είτε αστειεύεται αποκαλώντας κάποιον "αριστοκράτη" να παρεξηγείται μετά όταν λάβει απάντηση ακριβώς στο ίδιο σκεπτικό (όποιο και αν ήταν αυτό που το ξέρεις εσύ πρωτίστως) με αυτό που εκείνος έθεσε!!! Αν αστειευόσουν γιατί δεν αποδεχεσαι και την σε ίδιο ακριβώς αστειευόμενο κλίμα απάντησή μου (εκτός αν δεν βλέπεις κάτι εκφραστικά μικροπροσωπεία, ή πιστεύεις ότι όντως πήγα & για δείπνο με τζετ στην Γαλλία), που ουδόλως ήταν αρνητικού σχολιασμόυ η προσωπική περισσότερο μάλιστα από τα δικά σου αθώα σχόλια? Αν ειρωνευόσουν θα έπρεπε να εκτιμάς ότι σου ανταπάντησα αστειευόμενος στο ίδιο το ειρωνικό σου επίπεδο!!!*
> 
> Επειδή ο συγγραφέας δεν φαινεται πρόθυμος να μας πει που επιτέλους στο φόρουμ βρίσκεται εκείνο το σχέδιο και βρίσκει ένα σωρό δικαιολογίες για μην το κάνει, εμείς που δεν το "αξίζουμε" γιατί δεν το έχουμε ψάξει αρκετά είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να παίξουμε την πυθία. Ετσι λοιπόν θα αναφέρω τι εγώ μέχρι στιγμής νομίζω ότι έχω καταλάβει μπας και εμείς οι "ανάξιοι" και "αδιάβαστοι" μπορέσουμε να αυτοβοηθηθούμε. 
> 
> Η ταλάντωση πρέπει να είναι σαν κυκλωμα Colpitts.... 
> 
> *Καλά τα πας λοιπόν και μόνος σου!!! Άρα κάποια αξία έχουν και χωρίς να περιμένεις όλα στα να πυν άλλοι, αφού αναγκαία σκέφτεσαι και τελικώς αναγνωρίζεις πράγματα!!! Αυτό έχει πιό μεγάλη αξία από το να σου "ρίξω" ένα ξερό σχέδιο με πχ ένα λεντάκι στην άνοδο ή μιά ζένερ στο οδηγό, ή όχι?* 
> ...



Τα όντως πιό ενδιαφερόντα πχ περί απωλειών κλπ θα απαντηθούν συνολικά!!!

----------


## Μηλων

το κύκλωμα με την λυχνία με το παράλληλο και εν σειρά είναι σχεδόν ίδιο μ αυτό στο vco που έχω μόνο που την σύνδεση την έχει πάρακάτω για το επόμενο στάδιο, και έχει σκοπό η όλη συνδεσμολογία να μην φορτώνει την λυχνία με τις μεταβολές του ρεύματος της οδηγούμενης λυχνίας.

----------


## SRF

> το κύκλωμα με την λυχνία *με το παράλληλο και εν σειρά* είναι σχεδόν ίδιο μ αυτό *στο vco που έχω* μόνο που την σύνδεση την έχει πάρακάτω για το επόμενο στάδιο, και έχει σκοπό η όλη συνδεσμολογία να μην φορτώνει την λυχνία με τις μεταβολές του ρεύματος της οδηγούμενης λυχνίας.



??? Σε τι αναφέρεσαι? Ποιό κύκλωμα και ποιό vco?  :Confused1:

----------


## Μηλων

για την #5 εικόνα εκεί που δεν έχει και πυκνωτή σύζευξης το vco είναι της σμαρτ που έχω.

----------


## SRF

> για την #5 εικόνα εκεί που δεν έχει και πυκνωτή σύζευξης το vco είναι της σμαρτ που έχω.



ΟΚ! Αποδέχομαι ότι θα είμαι τυφλός... αλλά πες μου σε παρακαλώ σε ποιά εικόνα ποιού μηνύματος? Σε σχέση με τι σε ένα vco επίσης της εν λόγο έξυπνης?  Κάτι προσπαθείς να πεις αλλά δεν το καταννοώ... τουλάχιστον εγώ, και ανησυχώ μήπως πέραν της τύφλας μου αποκτώ και κώφωσην!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## geronimo

> ΟΚ! Αποδέχομαι ότι θα είμαι τυφλός... αλλά πες μου σε παρακαλώ σε ποιά εικόνα ποιού μηνύματος? Σε σχέση με τι σε ένα vco επίσης της εν λόγο έξυπνης? Κάτι προσπαθείς να πεις αλλά δεν το καταννοώ... τουλάχιστον εγώ, και ανησυχώ μήπως πέραν της τύφλας μου αποκτώ και κώφωσην!!!



*Γιώργο γρήγορα στον γιατρό να το κοιτάξεις τώρα που είναι νωρίς....
*

----------


## Μηλων

απο το l4 της v2 που συνδέεται στο οδηγό της v3 .

----------


## Μηλων

συμφωνεί και ο Γρηγόρης.

----------


## SRF

> απο το l4 της v2 που συνδέεται στο οδηγό της v3 .



Ευχαριστώ τον ύψιστο που έγινε θαύμα και ξετυφλώθηκα αλλά και δεν εκωφάθην μάλλον τελικώς!!!  :Biggrin:  
ΟΚ κατάλαβα τώρα τουλάχιστον σε ποιά εικόνα αναφέρεσαι! Εντάξει... και τώρα αυτό εκεί σε τι σε σχέση με ένα vco που εγώ δεν γνωρίζω, και φαντάζομαι και άλλοι επίσης εκτός εμού? 
Άνοιξε λίγο τον γραπτό σου λόγο... ώστε να καταλάβω έστω σε ποιά σχέση αναφέρεσαι... και ως προς τι... γιατί με την υπερβάλλουσα λακωνικήν δεν βγαίνει τίποτα, πέραν μιάς ασαφούς φιλοσοφικής συζήτησης, του δευτέρου τμήματος της υπογραφής μου!!!

----------


## Μηλων

λέω πως το κύκλωμα έχει πολυ καλές δυνατότητες επιλογής τάσης οδήγησης απο κάποια λήψη του l4 και με έναν πυκνωτή σύζευξης  προς το οδηγό της v3 μπορεί να έχουμε ακριβώς όσο οδήγηση χρειάζεται η v3, χωρίς να επιρρεάζεται η v2.

----------


## SRF

> *Γιώργο γρήγορα στον γιατρό να το κοιτάξεις τώρα που είναι νωρίς....
> *



Μοιάζει ή ελπίζω έστω, ότι γλύτωσα αλλά και τον γλύτωσα & τον ιατρό από καράφλιασμα!!!

----------


## SRF

> λέω πως το κύκλωμα έχει πολυ καλές δυνατότητες επιλογής τάσης οδήγησης απο κάποια λήψη του l4 και με έναν πυκνωτή σύζευξης  προς το οδηγό της v3 μπορεί να έχουμε ακριβώς όσο οδήγηση χρειάζεται η v3, χωρίς να επιρρεάζεται η v2.



Α... εσύ το έχεις πάει πολύ μετά το θέμα!!! Αν έχεις λιγάκι υπομονή... θα δεις ότι επί της ουσίας δεν χρειάζεται να απασχοληθείς τόσο εκτενώς σε αυτά! Αλλά στο ενδιάμεσο ψάξε τι αντίσταση εμφανίζει ένα παράλληλο LC χωρίς & με ένα φορτίο!

----------


## Μηλων

σωστά είναι επαγωγηκή η σύζευξη δεν το είδα με την πρώτη ματιά.

----------


## anesmidas

...........................

----------


## anesmidas

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38398Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38399Πως τα φέρνει η ζωή..........

----------


## SRF

> ...........................







> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38398Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38399Πως τα φέρνει η ζωή..........



Α... γιατρουδάκο σε βρίσκω αδιάβαστο! Τι απορείς? Πάντα ο μάλαξ κοκορεύεται ότι έχει την μερσεντές σε μια γειτονιά!!!  :Biggrin:  

Πέραν όμως αυτού που είναι άσχετο... και αστείο, *κάτι σοβαρό να προσθέσεις έχεις*? 
Ή απλά έκανες μιά ανάρτηση σχετική με τις κατά το δοκούν ερμηνείες σου σε αυτά?

----------


## anesmidas

> Α... γιατρουδάκο σε βρίσκω αδιάβαστο! Τι απορείς? Πάντα ο μάλαξ έχει την μερσεντές σε μια γειτονιά!!!



 Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν την έχει ο μάλαξ του φόρουμ.

----------


## SRF

> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν την έχει ο μάλαξ του φόρουμ.



Α... απλά βρήκες τις φωτό και είπες να τις βάλεις...γιατί δεν είχες τι να κάνεις, και είπες να σχολιάσεις στο άσχετο!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

ενα τόσο εποικοδομητικό thread και να αμαυρώνετε από τα Troll......

----------


## SRF

> ενα τόσο εποικοδομητικό thread και να αμαυρώνετε από τα Troll......



ΟΦ ΤΟΠΙΚ... 
Ρε συ ΚΟΚΑΡ που στο καλό τις βρίσκεις συνέχεια αυτές τις εικόνες? Μοιάζει να έχεις πυριτιδαποθήκη με την κατάλληλη εικόνα για κάθε περίπτωση!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

leosedf (01-11-12)

----------


## anesmidas

> ενα τόσο εποικοδομητικό thread και να αμαυρώνετε από τα Troll......



Φίλε Κώστα η παρένθεση με τις φωτογραφίες, ήταν για να καταλάβει ο σερίφης ,ότι το μόνο που καταφέρνει στο τέλος είναι να ζημιώνεται ο ίδιος, με το να υβρίζει όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί του και το επιβεβαίωσε για άλλη μια φορά. Δεν είχα κανένα σκοπό να χαλάσω το θέμα το οποίο είναι όντως αξιόλογο, να τον πικάρω ήθελα λίγο. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να υβριστώ και να του απαντήσω στον ίδιο τόνο, κακώς. Αυτό κατά την άποψή σου με κάνει troll? Για ξανασκέψου το λίγο πιό αντικειμενικά.

----------


## anesmidas

> Α... απλά βρήκες τις φωτό και είπες να τις βάλεις...γιατί δεν είχες τι να κάνεις, και είπες να σχολιάσεις στο άσχετο!!!



Συμμετοχή στο θέμα, στο επίπεδο που γίνεται η συζήτηση δεν μπορώ να έχω,  γιατί οι γνώσεις μου στον τομέα αυτό, δεν μπορούν να συγκριθούν με τις  δικές σου, γιατί είναι η δουλειά σου, το επάγγελμά σου. Η δική μου  συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ είναι μόνο για να μαθαίνω πράγματα και περιορίζομαι  μόνο στο να ρωτάω. Εσύ παίζεις στο γήπεδό σου. Όσο για τους μεταβλητούς  δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να σου αποδείξω ότι τους έχω. Κάποια στιγμή όμως  θα τους δεις σε κατασκευή. Και μεις οι αδαείς διαβάζοντας και  παρακολουθώντας το φόρουμ όλο και κάτι μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## SRF

> Φίλε Κώστα η παρένθεση με τις φωτογραφίες, ήταν για να καταλάβει ο σερίφης ,ότι το μόνο που καταφέρνει στο τέλος είναι να ζημιώνεται ο ίδιος, με το να υβρίζει όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί του και το επιβεβαίωσε για άλλη μια φορά. Δεν είχα κανένα σκοπό να χαλάσω το θέμα το οποίο είναι όντως αξιόλογο, *να τον πικάρω ήθελα* λίγο. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να υβριστώ και να του απαντήσω στον ίδιο τόνο, κακώς. Αυτό κατά την άποψή σου με κάνει troll? Για ξανασκέψου το λίγο πιό αντικειμενικά.



Εκπληκτικός! Και μετά έχεις και το θράσος να πιστεύεις ότι υβρίσθεις!!! 
Όπως έκανες ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ και επαναλαμβάνεις και τώρα, και πλέον με παραδοχή πρόθεσης μάλιστα, είσαι ακριβώς ο τύπος που σκιαγραφεί η εικόνα που κρίνεις ως μη αντικειμενική!!! 
Το μόνο που απορώ είναι είσαι όντως τόσο "ευφυής" ώστε να πιστεύεις ακόμα και τώρα, ότι δεν κατάλαβα το τι επιχειρούσες να κάνεις με την πανάσχετη με το θέμα ανάρτησή σου? Και ΑΝ ως "τέρας ευφυίας" πίστευες ότι δεν θα το αντιλαμβανόμουν... ούτε μετά το σχόλιό μου, "γείτονα", δεν αυτοαναθεώρησες τον βαθμό ευφυίας σου? Σε έθιξε κάτι στην απάντησή μου στην... πως το αποκαλέις, α, ναι... πικαριστική, ανάρτησή σου? Γιατί? Μήπως ΑΥΤΟΠΙΚΑΡΙΣΤΗΚΕΣ τελικώς εσύ, και αυτό βεβαίως δεν σου άρεσε? 

Χαίρομαι πάντως που έχεις το θράσσος να λες ότι σκοπός σου ήταν, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ, να ερμηνεύσεις κατά το δοκούν τον Νο 4 και όχι μόνον αυτόν!!! Απέδειξες ότι και στο παρελθόν ακριβώς αυτός ήταν ο σκοπός σου... 

Άλλωστε και με το παρακάτω στην ουσία επαληθεύεις και τον σκοπό σου και την επί σκοπό ιστορική σου διαδρομή που σε οδήγησε άλλωστε εδώ!!! 





> Συμμετοχή στο θέμα, στο επίπεδο που γίνεται η συζήτηση δεν μπορώ να έχω,  γιατί οι γνώσεις μου στον τομέα αυτό, δεν μπορούν να συγκριθούν με τις  δικές σου, γιατί είναι η δουλειά σου, το επάγγελμά σου. Η δική μου  συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ είναι μόνο για να μαθαίνω πράγματα και περιορίζομαι  μόνο στο να ρωτάω. Εσύ παίζεις στο γήπεδό σου. Όσο για *τους μεταβλητούς  δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να σου αποδείξω ότι τους έχω*. Κάποια στιγμή όμως  θα τους δεις σε κατασκευή. Και μεις οι αδαείς διαβάζοντας και  παρακολουθώντας το φόρουμ όλο και κάτι μαθαίνουμε.



Τελικά αποφάσισε... έχεις ή όχι "Μερσεντές" με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται όταν απλά την κάνεις επίδειξη στην γειτονιά, άνευ ουσίας και αξίας επί ενός θέματος!!! 

Υπάρχουν ευτυχώς άλλοι που δεν εξαρτούν την συμπεριφορά τους από το κόμπλεξ του αδαούς! Εσύ όμως είσαι το φαινόμενο όντως της Μερσεντές!!! Και διαμρτύρεσαι ως και "θιγόμενος" όταν ενώ σκοπός σου ΟΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ είναι ΜΟΝΟΝ Η ΠΡΟΚΛΗΣΗ, το "πικάρισμα" όπως την αποκαλείς εσύ, πιστεύεις ότι σε υβρίζουν γιατί πχ. έχεις Μερσεντές... ενώ απλά σου αναγνωρίζουν μ.εσω παραβολής, το τι μέγας είσαι!!! 

Α... ! Και δεν συνηθίζω ως αρχή να δέχομαι ακόμα και αν πεθαίνω της πείνας, να τραφώ με προσφορές, ή ακόμα και επί πληρωμή, από το είδος σου!!! Πως επομένως πιστεύεις ΕΥΦΥΕΣΤΑΤΕ ότι θα μπορούσα να ζημιώνομαι από κάτι που ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα καταδεχόμουν? Είναι διαφορά αρχών μεταξύ ημών!!!

----------


## anesmidas

> Εκπληκτικός! Και μετά έχεις και το θράσσος να πιστεύεις ότι υβρίσθεις!!



           Παροιμία: " Όποιος τσιγκλάει το γάιδαρο ακούει τις πορδές του". Τέλος

----------


## SRF

> Παροιμία: " Όποιος τσιγκλάει το γάιδαρο ακούει τις πορδές του". Τέλος



Άντε μπράβο!!! Επιτέλους πέτυχες τον σκοπό σου... Ικανοποιήθηκες και τελείωσες!!!

----------


## Nikolaskn

Ξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα.Θελω να πω ορισμενα πραγματα για οσους θελουν να μαθουν κατι επανω σε πομπους.Στο κυκλωμα εξοδου υπολογιζουμε τα L και C ως εξης.Το L ειναι  L=Uα εν στο τετραγωνο δια Wo x Q X ωο .Οπου Uα εν= η ενεργη εναλασομενη ταση εξοδου(περιπου το 95% της συνεχους)....Q = συντελεστης ποιοτητος (διαλεγουμε να ειναι απο 12 εως 15 σε κυκλωματα εξοδου και 50 εως 60 στις ενδιαμεσες βαθμιδες) και το ωο η συχνοτητα συντονισμου.Το C =Q X Wo δια ωο χ Ua εν στο τετραγωνο.Διαπιστονουμε οτι το πηνιο και ο μεταβλητος εξαρτουντε απο την ταση την ισχη τον συντελεστη ποιοτητος και την συχνοτητα.Σε ετοιμα μηχανηματα ειναι ευκολο να βρουμε τι L διαθετουμε και τι Q αρκει να υπαρχει πηνιομετρο και βατομετρο.Μετραμε την αυτεπαγωγη του L τα βαττ που βγαζει το μηχανημα και ετσι βρισκουμε το Q.Την ενεργο ταση, για μεγαλλιτερη ακριβεια, μπορουμε να την βρουμε απο τις χαρακτηριστικες καμπυλες

----------

electron (26-10-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Νικο όλα αυτά που λες ειναι σωστά, αλλά άκρως θεωρητικά

Εδω εχουμε συντονισμένα κυκλώματα τα οποία βρίσκονται σε επαγωγική σύζευξη
  Εκεί τα πράγματα με το Q ,δεν ξέρω αν είναι δυνατόν να προβλεφθεί θεωρητικά
  Ακόμακαι στα ενδιάμεσα στάδια, το φορτίο ειναι σημαντικό λόγω του οτι έχουμε λειτουργία σε τάξη Γ

Εαν ηταν τοσο θεωριτικα προβλεψιμα ολα αυτα ,τοτε δεν θα ηταν ολα τα 
υψισυχνα με ρυθμιζομενες συζευξεις ,που στο τελος ο μαστρας καλειται να το φερει σε ισορροπια

----------


## GeorgeVita

Εγώ βρήκα ένα φύλλο αλουμινίου, μαρμαράκι για καλούπι γωνιάσματος, τη ματσόλα και τις σγρόμπιες μου. Περιμένω το σχέδιο της ταλάντωσης για να το φτιάξω! Από παλιότερο σχόλιο του SRF ξέθαψα και το ραδιοενισχυτή με τη βελόνα (JVC) για να ακούω τις δοκιμές μου με το τσούλημα.

Υ.Γ.  ακόμη ψάχνω το κολλητήρι "πιστολάκι" (για να δούμε θα ανάβει το λαμπάκι του ...)

----------


## p.gabr

> Εγώ βρήκα ένα φύλλο αλουμινίου, μαρμαράκι για καλούπι γωνιάσματος, τη ματσόλα και τις σγρόμπιες μου. Περιμένω το σχέδιο της ταλάντωσης για να το φτιάξω! Από παλιότερο σχόλιο του SRF ξέθαψα και το ραδιοενισχυτή με τη βελόνα (JVC) για να ακούω τις δοκιμές μου με το τσούλημα.
> 
> Υ.Γ.  ακόμη ψάχνω το κολλητήρι "πιστολάκι" (για να δούμε θα ανάβει το λαμπάκι του ...)




Ξεχασες το χειροτρυπανο, Γιωργο

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ξεχασες το χειρο τρυπανο Γιωργο



Αυτό είναι πάντα δίπλα μου, βρήκα και τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## Nikolaskn

> Νικο όλα αυτά που λες ειναι σωστά, αλλά άκρως θεωρητικά
> 
> Εδω εχουμε συντονισμένα κυκλώματα τα οποία βρίσκονται σε επαγωγική σύζευξη
>   Εκεί τα πράγματα με το Q ,δεν ξέρω αν είναι δυνατόν να προβλεφθεί θεωρητικά
>   Ακόμακαι στα ενδιάμεσα στάδια, το φορτίο ειναι σημαντικό λόγω του οτι έχουμε λειτουργία σε τάξη Γ
> 
> Εαν ηταν τοσο θεωριτικα προβλεψιμα ολα αυτα ,τοτε δεν θα ηταν ολα τα 
> υψισυχνα με ρυθμιζομενες συζευξεις ,που στο τελος ο μαστρας καλειται να το φερει σε ισορροπια



Το Q και το L δεν αλλαζουν ουτε η ταξη C εχει σημασια.Η συχνοτητα συντονισμου αλλαζει λιγο ..γιαυτο εχουμε και τους μεταβλητους για να την ρυθμιζουμε.Αλλωστε το ποστ μου ειναι προσεκτικα διατυπομενο...γραφω ""για οσους θελουν να μαθουν""...και φυσικα θα υπαρχουν μερικοι που δεν θα θελουν...τι να  κανω τωρα?  να  σκασω?....χλωμο το βλεπο....χαχαχα.Τα ενδιαμεσα σταδια  μαλλον δεν ειναι σε ταξη  C

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Το L ειναι  L=Uα εν στο τετραγωνο δια Wo x Q X ωο .Οπου Uα εν= η ενεργη εναλασομενη ταση εξοδου(περιπου το 95% της συνεχους)....Q = συντελεστης ποιοτητος (διαλεγουμε να ειναι απο 12 εως 15 σε κυκλωματα εξοδου και 50 εως 60 στις ενδιαμεσες βαθμιδες) και το ωο η συχνοτητα συντονισμου.Το C =Q X Wo δια ωο χ Ua εν στο τετραγωνο.Διαπιστονουμε οτι το πηνιο και ο μεταβλητος εξαρτουντε απο την ταση την ισχη τον συντελεστη ποιοτητος και την συχνοτητα.



Δηλαδή παίρνεις τον τύπο Wo = SQR(Uα εν) / R τον  τύπο Q loaded=R/XL (για παράλληλο κύκλωμα) και τον τύπο XL=L*2πf και επιλύεις ως προς L.  Και την  αντίσταση της πηγής πότε την εισάγεις στους υπολογισμούς;  
Δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Ο νόμος του Ωμ δεν δουλεύει έτσι  με σύνθετες αντιστάσεις. Και κάτι ακόμα. Η τάξη λειτουργίας παίζει ρόλο και μάλιστα βασικό γιατί καθορίζει την αντίσταση της πηγής (λυχνίας)

----------


## Nikolaskn

φιλε μου παιρνω τον τυπο Wo= Uαεν στο τετραγωνο δια Rωο  οπου Rωο η ενεργος αντισταση του κυκλωματος κατα τον συντονισμο.Αυτος φυσικα ειναι ο νομος του ωμ και φυσικα δουλευει με συνθετες αντιστασης.Αλλα η Rωο=Q x L X ωο(ουπς να και η αντισταση).Λυνω ως προς L.Επισεις Lωο=1 δια C χ ωο Αντικαθιστω και λυνω ως προς C.Την αντισταση εξοδου την καθοριζει η ταση και το ρευμα που διαρεει την λαμπα και οχι η ταξη λειτουργειας.Δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι η ταξη Α εχει αυτη την συνθετη αντισταση και η ταξη C εκεινη την αντισταση.Το συγκεκριμενο Q που αναφερομε ειναι συντελεστης ποιοτητος  του κυμαινομενου κυκλωματος.Ειναι σταθερος αριθμος και δεν ειναι μοναδα μετρησης.Επομενως ολα τα στοιχεια που χρειαζομαστε δλδ το L to C και το R του ταλαντευομενου κυκλωματος τα εχουμε

----------


## FMTRIKALA

τελικα κανενα σχεδο θα δουμε ανεβασμενο????

----------


## Ακρίτας

> φιλε μου παιρνω τον τυπο Wo= Uαεν στο τετραγωνο δια Rωο  οπου Rωο η ενεργος αντισταση του κυκλωματος κατα τον συντονισμο.Αυτος φυσικα ειναι ο νομος του ωμ και φυσικα δουλευει με συνθετες αντιστασης.Αλλα η Rωο=Q x L X ωο(ουπς να και η αντισταση).Λυνω ως προς L.Επισεις Lωο=1 δια C χ ωο Αντικαθιστω και λυνω ως προς C.Την αντισταση εξοδου την καθοριζει η ταση και το ρευμα που διαρεει την λαμπα και οχι η ταξη λειτουργειας.Δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι η ταξη Α εχει αυτη την συνθετη αντισταση και η ταξη C εκεινη την αντισταση.Το συγκεκριμενο Q που αναφερομε ειναι συντελεστης ποιοτητος  του κυμαινομενου κυκλωματος.Ειναι σταθερος αριθμος και δεν ειναι μοναδα μετρησης.Επομενως ολα τα στοιχεια που χρειαζομαστε δλδ το L to C και το R του ταλαντευομενου κυκλωματος τα εχουμε



Φίλε Νίκο οι υπολογισμοί που κάνεις είναι σωστοί, αφορούν όμως ένα παράλληλο κύκλωμα L-C-R αιωρούμενο  και όχι ένα κύκλωμα προσαρμογής της σύνθετης αντίστασης της πηγής  στη σύνθετη αντίσταση του φορτίου. 
Πέραν αυτού η αντίσταση της πηγής (λυχνίας) προσδιορίζεται από τον τύπο Vp/Ip έπι ένα συντελεστή k (συντελεστής εκμετάλλευσης της λυχνίας) ο οποίος είναι διαφορετικός για κάθε τάξη λειτουργίας.

----------


## Nikolaskn

Φιλε με πιανεις αδιβαστο ως προς τον συντελεστη εκμεταλευσης λυχνιας.Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι και δεν τον βρισκω σε κανενα data λυχνιων.Ειναι καθαρος αριθμος?  ειναι μοναδα μετρισης?...μηπως ενοεις την γωνια διελευσεως που εχει σχεση με την ταξη λειτουργειας?μηπως ειναι η αποδοση της λυχνιας? και με τι ισουτε το κ..υπαρχει καποιος τυπος που εισαγει και την ταξη λειτουργειας?Οσον αφορα την αντισταση της πηγης(λαμπας) ειναι σχεδον σε ολους  γνωστο οτι ειναι ο λογος της μεταβολης τασεως ανοδου προς την αντιστηχη μεταβολη του ανοδικου ρευματος κατω απο σταθερη ταση πλεγματος.Οι τυποι που εδωσα ισχυουν για καθε κυμενομενο κυκλωμα ειτε παραλληλο ειτε σε σειρα.Τωρα αν θελουμε να παρουμε εξοδο με συζευξη αυτεπαγωγης δλδ κύκλωμα προσαρμογής της σύνθετης αντίστασης της πηγής  στη σύνθετη αντίσταση του φορτίου ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο και παμε στους μετασχηματιστες.Το πρωτευον ομως υπολογιζεται οπως προανεφερα.Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον αν μου ελεγες  πως εσυ υπολογιζεις τα L,C,Q. δλδ με ποια μεθοδο υπολογιζεις το πρωτευον του πηνιου εξοδου με ποια μεθοδο το δευτερευον πως υπολογιζεις το C και το Q.Επισεις ενδιαφερον θα ειχε αν ρωταγες  "" καλα ρε μεγαλε....εστω οτι βρισκουμε μια τιμη 50 μικροανρυ για το πηνιο..πως το κατασκευαζουμε ?""

----------


## picdev

όσοι ρωτάτει για σχέδια , έχετε δει αυτό το θέμα?
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63435
Εδώ όχι μονο υπάρχει το σχέδιο αλλά υπάρχουν και όλα τα στάδια σχεδίασης , και ο γιώργος με το παναγιώτη τα τεκμηριώνουν όλα με παραπομπές , θεωρητικούς υπολογισμούς αλλά και πειραματικά

----------

billisj (25-02-14)

----------


## Nikolaskn

Διαβασα ολα τα ποστ φιλε μου.Πολυ σωτες και ευστοχες η ερωτοαπαντησεις..μερικοι  ""εγραψαν"" με τα σχολια  και τις αναλυσεις τους.Οποτε οποιος θελει να μαθει κατι διαβαζει τα συγκεκριμενα ποστ...τα αγγλικα μου ειναι για κλωτσιες  γμτω

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Φιλε με πιανεις αδιβαστο ως προς τον συντελεστη εκμεταλευσης λυχνιας.Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι και δεν τον βρισκω σε κανενα data λυχνιων.Ειναι καθαρος αριθμος?  ειναι μοναδα μετρισης?...μηπως ενοεις την γωνια διελευσεως που εχει σχεση με την ταξη λειτουργειας?μηπως ειναι η αποδοση της λυχνιας? και με τι ισουτε το κ..υπαρχει καποιος τυπος που εισαγει και την ταξη λειτουργειας?Οσον αφορα την αντισταση της πηγης(λαμπας) ειναι σχεδον σε ολους  γνωστο οτι ειναι ο λογος της μεταβολης τασεως ανοδου προς την αντιστηχη μεταβολη του ανοδικου ρευματος κατω απο σταθερη ταση πλεγματος.Οι τυποι που εδωσα ισχυουν για καθε κυμενομενο κυκλωμα ειτε παραλληλο ειτε σε σειρα.Τωρα αν θελουμε να παρουμε εξοδο με συζευξη αυτεπαγωγης δλδ κύκλωμα προσαρμογής της σύνθετης αντίστασης της πηγής  στη σύνθετη αντίσταση του φορτίου ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο και παμε στους μετασχηματιστες.Το πρωτευον ομως υπολογιζεται οπως προανεφερα.Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον αν μου ελεγες  πως εσυ υπολογιζεις τα L,C,Q. δλδ με ποια μεθοδο υπολογιζεις το πρωτευον του πηνιου εξοδου με ποια μεθοδο το δευτερευον πως υπολογιζεις το C και το Q.Επισεις ενδιαφερον θα ειχε αν ρωταγες  "" καλα ρε μεγαλε....εστω οτι βρισκουμε μια τιμη 50 μικροανρυ για το πηνιο..πως το κατασκευαζουμε ?""



Φίλε Νικόλα, ένα - ένα από την αρχή.

Ο τύπος της αντίστασης  της λυχνίας είνα RL=Vp/(Ip*K)  για να μην παρερμηνευτεί όπως τον έγραψα παραπάνω. Το Κ δεν είναι η γωνία διέλευσης (αν και έχει σχέση) ούτε και δίνεται ξεχωριστά για κάθε λυχνία. Οι τιμές του προσεγγιστικά είναι:
Τάξη Α,    Κ=1,3
Τάξη ΑΒ, Κ=1,5
Τάξη Β,   Κ=1,57
Τάξη C    Κ=2
Η ανοδική τάση  επί το ανοδικό ρεύμα μας δίνει την ολική ισχύ, δηλαδή αυτή που καταναλώνεται ως θερμότητα στη λυχνία και την ωφέλιμη RF.

Ο τύπος που χρησιμοποιείς για το Q(LOADED)=R/XL ισχύει για παράλληλο R-C-L κύκλωμα. Για το κύκλωμα σειράς είναι αντίστροφος: Q(LOADED)=XL/R όπου R η αντίσταση φορτίου. Για την προσαρμογή δεν είναι απαραίτητος ο μετασχηματιστής. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται κύκλωμα Π ή L ή Τ.

Μιά προσπάθεια υπολογισμού ανοδικού κυκλώματος (μιας συγκεκριμένης τοπολογίας, με μετασχηματιστή) μπορείς να διαβάσεις στην παραπομπή που δίνει παραπάνω, στο #101 ο Άκης.
Το θέμα δεν είναι εύκολο και δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνει ακριβής σχεδίαση σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.

Τώρα για το πώς κατασκευάζεται ένα πηνίο δεδομένης αυτεπαγωγής; Κάποτε τα υπολόγιζα με το μολύβι. Τώρα υπάρχουν έτοιμα calculator στο διαδίκτυο. Βέβαια όσο ανεβαίνει η συχνότητα τόσο πιο δύσκολη είναι η κατασκευή του χωρίς όργανα.

----------

αθικτον (07-04-14), 

billisj (19-06-13), 

p.gabr (27-10-12), 

SRF (31-10-12)

----------


## Nikolaskn

Φιλε Ακριτα..δεν τον  ξερω καθολου αυτον τον τυπο.Θα κανω μια σκεψη ομως  και  αν  ειναι λαθος  μου  το  λες.Ο τυπος που δινεις μαλλον δειχνει τις μεγιστες μεταβολες που μπορει να παρει το ανοδικο ρευμα σε καθε ταξη.Δεν ξερω ομως αν ειναι σωστος και απο που τον βγαζεις.Δλδ το κ απο που βγαινει?Σε καθε περιπτωση εδωσα δυο απλους τυπους υπολογισμου των L και C κυμαινομενου κυκλωματος για να αποφυγουν μερικοι(οποιοι θελουν δλδ) το  ""ελα μωρε στα FM βαλε 5 σπειρες στο πρωτευον και 3 στο δευτερευον και εισαι οκ""

----------


## Ακρίτας

Νίκο, στον παρακάτω συνδεσμο φαίνονται τα στοιχεία λειτουργίας της 6146 (για παράδειγμα) όπως τα δίνει ο κατασκευαστής για διάφορες τάξεις λειτουργίας. 
http://www.nj7p.org/cgi-bin/tube?tube=6146
Με αυτή την τιμή ανοδικού ρεύματος λειτουργεί ο τύπος για το Κ που έγραψα παραπάνω. Τα στοιχεία που δίνω αναφέρονται στο ARRL HANDBOOK FOR RADIO AMATEURES. 
Η λειτουργία μιας ενισχυτικής βαθμίδας RF δεν μπορεί να περιγραφεί με απλές γραμμικές εξισώσεις και γι' αύτο ο υπολογισμός γίνεται κατά προσέγγιση. Η βελτιστοποίηση σίγουρα  γίνεται μετά την κατασκευή.

----------


## Nikolaskn

Φιλε μου φυσικα και ο υπολογισμος ειναι αρκετα δυσκολος και οι τιμες που βγαινουν ειναι κατα προσεγγιση.Το κ δεν βλεπω ομως και αρχιζω και ανησυχω για τα ματια μου  χαχαχα  πλακα  κανω.Ξαναρωταω λοιπον.Το κ απο που προκυπτη? πως το εισαγεις στον τυπο που δινεις? ο νομος του ωμ ειναι σαφης και δεν εχει κανενα κ στον παρονομαστη.Αν δεν θυμασε δεν πειραζι.....και εγω  ξεχναω τι εφαγα εχθες  και αλλες φορες που παω στην λαικη αντι να παρω το καροτσι παιρνω την απλωστρα

----------


## dovegroup

Εγω θέλω να κάνω μιά "άλλη ερώτηση" στον Γεώργιο SRF αυτό βγαίνει σε όλη την μπάντα ή μόνο πλησίον των 96 Mhz εξίσου ικανοποιητικά (όπως είναι)?
Και μιά και παλιμπαιδισμός πάμε στο άλλο θέμα το επόμενο Broadband με λυχνία...NO TUNE 20 mhz Ηοw to αφού μιλάμε για την αντίστοιχη κατάσταση με fet (λυχνία) γιατί δεν κυκλοφόρησαν broadband ενισχυτικά λυχνίας, και μην ακούσω τα μας πρόλαβε η τεχνολογία κλπ...

----------


## SRF

ΟΚ... έχουμε νηνεμία στο νήμα πλέον (ή μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γράψω)! 
Αν και είμαι ολίγον "πηγμένος" παρά ταύτα επειδή οι απορίες - ερωτήσεις - σχόλια αυξάνουν υπερβολικά... και δεν επιθυμώ να μένουν αναπάντητες όσες τουλάχιστον είναι χρονικά εύκολο να απαντηθούν, θα αναφέρω σχετικές απαντήσεις, στον βαθμό που μπορώ τώρα (και μέχρι του σημείου που θα είναι κατανοητές και από άλλους εκτός των ερωτώντων)! 
Πάμε λοιπον σε κάποιες απορίες... 





> εχω μια απορια.Δουλευεις την 6146  με Τάση Ανόδου  τα 560V  και 180 ma ρευμα.Αυτο μας κανει 100Watt ισχυ εισοδου..βγαζεις 65 watt οποτε εχουμε 35 watt ανοδικες απωλειες. *Αν θυμαμε καλα η 6146 εχει μονο 20...25 watt*   το πολυ.Υποθετω οτι θα αλλαζεις λαμπα καθε μηνα  η  κανω καποιο  λαθος?



Φίλτατε ΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ!!! Αν δεις τον τίτλο του νήματος θα παρατηρήσεις ότι σαφέστατα αναφερόμαι σε *6146 μεν αλλά την Β δε*, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται!!! Ίσως μιά καλύτερη μελέτη στο τι πρόσφερε *ως βελτίωση η 6146Β από την απλή 6146* (ή την αποκαλούμενη και ως Α) θα σε βοηθούσε να ξεπεράσεις έστω τον κεντρικό προβληματισμό σου περί σημαντικής υπέρβασης των ανοδικών απωλειών!!! 
Για να σε βοηθήσω, ίσως επίσης να σκεφτείς ότι ποτέ ένας Μ/Τ εξόδου όπως αυτός που ουσιαστικά δημιουργεί η εξ' επαγωγής ανοδική συνδεσμολογία του εν λόγο κυκλώματος, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΣ, άρα και αυτός ακόμα είναι σημαντικός λόγος να παραλάβεις ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΙΣΧΥ στην τελική έξοδο στο δευτερεύων αυτού, από ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΩΦΕΛΙΜΗ ΙΣΧΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΑΝΟΔΟΥ!!! Αν μελετήσούμε λιγάκι θα διασπιστώσουμε ότι με έναν Κ ~0.6 ή 0.7 αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς ως "ΑΝΟΔΙΚΕΣ απώλειες" στα ~35W είναι εσφαλμένο... αφού ή διαφορά αυτή είναι το ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΤΩΝ 'ΑΠΩΛΕΙΩΝ' ισχύος μεταξύ της ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΥΣ, και ΕΝΕΡΓΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΥΣ!!! 
Οι ανοδικές απώλειες ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΡΟΣ αυτού του συνολικού ~35W που έυκολα εξάγεται με μιά πράξη! Ως ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ είναι απολύτος ελπίζω καταννοητό ότι θα είναι ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΕΣ αυτού.. Το πόσο είναι σχετικό με τις απώλειες στα λοιπά επιμέρους στοιχεία του ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΑΝΟΔΙΚΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ και ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗ "Κ" ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΟΫ ΣΥΖΕΥΚΤΗ ΜΑΣ!!! Αν δηλαδή το μελετήσεις αναλυτικότερα είμαι βέβαιως ότι θα αναθεωρήσεις άρδην την όποια απορία σου ή σκεπτικισμό σου, επί της αντοχής ή μη της λυχνίας μας!!! 
Προσωπικά θωρώ ότι είμαι αρκετά καταννοητός... ή όχι?   





> Το παρόν θέμα βρίσκεται στο:
> > Forum > *Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων* > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές
> οπότε είναι καλύτερο να συζητάμε βήμα βήμα το κύκλωμα για να το εμπεδώσουμε θεωρητικά.
> Επειδή μάλιστα είναι στην κατηγορία "ταλαντωτές" περιμένω να δω το κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης της 6C4 χωρία απαραίτητα να με ενδιαφέρει η προσαρμογή και ο συντονισμός με το ερπόμενο στάδιο.
> 
> *edit:* υπάρχει και το σχετικό εκπαιδευτικό θέμα "Κυκλώματα εξόδου πομπών VHF/UHF (Συζήτηση)"



Αγαπητέ GeorgeVita σαφέστατα και όπως προείπα θα αναρτηθεί το πλήρες σχέδιο! Προσωπικά μου προκαλεί εντύπωση ή μέχρι τώρα εκδήλωση τόσο μεγάλου ενδιαφέροντος από πολλούς, για κάτι που ως "φιλοσοφία" σχεδιασμού βασίζεται στις ΙΔΙΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ με αυτά που διακινούνταν τότε!!!  Οι διαφοροποιήσεις ΔΕΝ είναι για παράδειγμα σε τάξεις λειτουργείας ή τίποτα τρομερές κατασκευές με ρυθμιζόμενες γραμμές, κλπ! 
Η αρχή των συντονισμένων όπως άλλωστε έγραψες έχει αναλυθεί αρκετα΄ωραία από πολλούς ΗΔΗ, σε ανάλογο με αυτό θέμα! 




> Εγώ βρήκα ένα φύλλο αλουμινίου, μαρμαράκι για καλούπι γωνιάσματος, τη ματσόλα και τις σγρόμπιες μου. Περιμένω το σχέδιο της ταλάντωσης για να το φτιάξω! Από παλιότερο σχόλιο του SRF ξέθαψα και το ραδιοενισχυτή με τη βελόνα (JVC) για να ακούω τις δοκιμές μου με το τσούλημα.
> 
> Υ.Γ.  ακόμη ψάχνω το κολλητήρι "πιστολάκι" (για να δούμε θα ανάβει το λαμπάκι του ...)



Και επειδή στις φωτό που έιχες αναρτήσει είδα και τα κοπτικά σασσί για βάσεις λυχνιών που χρησιμοποιώ και έγω (ω, ναι τα έχω ακόμα στα εργαλεία του εργαστηρίου μου) και σε βλέπω ετοιμοπόλεμο για "διανοιξη" οπών και ζέσταμα υάλων, παραθέτω ως αρχή το σχέδιο της ταλαντώτριας 6C4 όπως αυτή φτιάχτηκε, και ξεχωριστά άλλωστε (που έβαλα σε μιά φωτό)! 

6C4-FMosc82_112MHzSchem..JPG 

Συνιστώ να εργαστεί στα 110-120 Βολτ ανόδου... 
Δεν θα πάρουμε 'τρελλή ισχύ" αλλά θα είναι ΚΑΘΑΡΗ από παράγωγα... και τρομερά σταθερή εντός 2-3 λεπτών από την αρχική τροφοδότησή της με τάση νημάτων!  





> Εγώ από την άλλη θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για τους (πουθενά αναφερόμενους) feedthru πυκνωτές που παρατηρώ να υπάρχουν σε αρκετές φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής του παρόντος νήματος.
> 
> - Ποια η χρησιμότητα τους (σίγουρα υπάρχει).
> - Ποιο το κριτήριο της επιλογής τους (μεγέθους σε pf ή nf)



Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι εννοείς feedthru πυκνωτές αυτούς που φαίνονται στην μεμονωμένη κατασκευή του ταλαντωτή με την 6C4 ή όπως ορθά προαναφέρθηκε από άλλον φίλο, τα εκεί BNC, που όπως έχω πει ήταν για να μετράμε τα ενδιάμεσα σταδια!

----------

GeorgeVita (31-10-12), 

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## SRF

Ας συνεχίσω για μερικές απορίες ακόμα, ώστε να μένουν λιγότερες για αργότερα, που θα έχω χρόνο να αναλυθούμε εκτενέστερα όλοι... :Biggrin:  





> Θα αγνοήσω τα οποιαδήποτε αρνητικά σχόλια και προσωπικά ζητήματα, και θα συγκεντρωθώ στο θέμα που είναι και το μόνο που πραγματικά με ενδιαφέρει. Επειδή ο συγγραφέας δεν φαινεται πρόθυμος να μας πει που επιτέλους στο φόρουμ βρίσκεται εκείνο το σχέδιο και βρίσκει ένα σωρό δικαιολογίες για μην το κάνει, εμείς που δεν το "αξίζουμε" γιατί δεν το έχουμε ψάξει αρκετά είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να παίξουμε την πυθία. Ετσι λοιπόν θα αναφέρω τι εγώ μέχρι στιγμής νομίζω ότι έχω καταλάβει μπας και εμείς οι "ανάξιοι" και "αδιάβαστοι" μπορέσουμε να αυτοβοηθηθούμε. 
> 
> Η ταλάντωση πρέπει να είναι σαν κυκλωμα Colpitts. Είναι η μόνη συνδεσμολογία που γνωρίζω να χρησιμοποιεί διπλούς μεταβλητούς.  Το κύκλωμα αυτό από ότι έχω διαβάσει φαίνεται οτι παράγει και το πιο καθαρό ημίτονο. 
> 
> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι οι μεταβλητές αντιστάσεις ισχύος χρησιμοποιούνται για την μεταβολή του κέρδους των ενδιάμεσων σταδίων. Κάποιος ανέφερε οτι χρησιμοποιούνται για την πόλωση του οδηγού. Αυτό το σενάριο είναι και το πιθανότερο. Αξίζει να παρατηρήσει κανείς οτι τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια δουλεύουν με πολυ μικρό κέρδος. Πιθανότατα για να μην αυτοταλαντώνουν.
> 
> Απο τις φωτογραφίες δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω την συνδεσμολογια των LC. Παρακαλώ εάν κάποιος μπορεί να το δει να μας το στείλει. Φαίνεται ότι αυτή η συνδεσμολογία λειτουργεί και σαν φίλτρο αρμονικών. Ετσι μάλλον μπορεί να εξηγηθεί και η χρήση πολλών σταδίων αλλά και η απουσία αρμονικών.
> 
> Ολα αυτά φυσικά είναι εικασίες. Μόνο ένας πραγματικά μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει άμα θέλει.
> ...



Αν και έχω απαντήσει στο ύφος, και ίσως παρέξηγήθην κιόλας... ας αναφερθώ σε κάποια επιμέρους που δεν έιχα χρόνο να αναφερθώ πριν! 
Οι μεταβλητές αντιστάσεις στα αρνητικά ήταν ιδέα του φίλου μου... για να δημουργεί διαφορετικές τάξεις κατά το δοκούν... στο παιχνίδι!!! Βέβαια και μέσω αυτών μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις έτσι ώστε να μην οδηγείται έυκολα το κάθε στάδιο, δημιουργείς δηλαδή έναν "ρυθμιστή κέρδους" του ας πούμε... οπότε σχετικά σωστά το αντιμέτωπισες!!! Ναι το κέρδος στα ενδιάμεσα στάδια είναι μικρό... και αυτό γιατί στην ουσία δεν μας ενδίεφερε να αποκτούμε ισχύ εξ' αυτών αφού άλλωστε η 6146Β δεν χρει΄ζεται και καμμιά δραματικά μεγάλη ισχύ για να οδηγηθεί!!! Αρκεί ΣΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΔΗΓΟΥ ΤΗΣ να εχει περίπου 3W!!! οπότε ένα στάδιο που θα δίνει ΣΕ 50ΩΜ ~8W θα θεωρείται σαφέστατα υπερ αρκετό!!!  
Στο θέμα με την συνδεσμολογία τώρα που ανέβασα έστω το σχέδιο της ταλαντώσεως και σε συνεγασία με τις φωτό στο #16 ελπίζω ότι θα είναι πιό διακριτό τι και πως συνδέεται! 





> Ξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα.Θελω να πω ορισμενα πραγματα για οσους θελουν να μαθουν κατι επανω σε πομπους.Στο κυκλωμα εξοδου υπολογιζουμε τα L και C ως εξης.Το L ειναι  L=Uα εν στο τετραγωνο δια Wo x Q X ωο .Οπου Uα εν= η ενεργη εναλασομενη ταση εξοδου(περιπου το 95% της συνεχους)....Q = συντελεστης ποιοτητος (διαλεγουμε να ειναι απο 12 εως 15 σε κυκλωματα εξοδου και 50 εως 60 στις ενδιαμεσες βαθμιδες) και το ωο η συχνοτητα συντονισμου.Το C =Q X Wo δια ωο χ Ua εν στο τετραγωνο.Διαπιστονουμε οτι το πηνιο και ο μεταβλητος εξαρτουντε απο την ταση την ισχη τον συντελεστη ποιοτητος και την συχνοτητα.Σε ετοιμα μηχανηματα ειναι ευκολο να βρουμε τι L διαθετουμε και τι Q αρκει να υπαρχει πηνιομετρο και βατομετρο.Μετραμε την αυτεπαγωγη του L τα βαττ που βγαζει το μηχανημα και ετσι βρισκουμε το Q.Την ενεργο ταση, για μεγαλλιτερη ακριβεια, μπορουμε να την βρουμε απο τις χαρακτηριστικες καμπυλες



Χμ... ναι καλά το σκέφτεσαι... αναφερόμενος πριν σε έναν καθαρό νόμο του Ωμ που βασικά είναι εξ' αρχής επί συνεχούς ρεύματος! Σε ενισχυτικές βαθμίδες όμως υπάρχουν και άλλες σημαίνουσες παράμετροι...
Σε σχέση με το LC όλα αυτά έχουν άμεση σχέση με το σχηματιζόμενο εξ' αυτού Q αλλά ακόμα περιμένω να ακούσω σε ποιά αντίσταση σχηματίζεται το εν λόγο Q ! 
Ο φίλτατος Ακρίτας προσπαθεί παρακάτω να σου θέσει ένα ερώτημα σχετικά με το ποιά αντίσταση θα σχηματιστεί τελικά σε μιά διακοπτική λειτουργεία που καθορίζεται από τάξεις και ειδικότερα όταν αυτές ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΕΣ όπως πχ η τάξη Γ' !!! Εκεί ή ακόμα χειρότερα αν πάμε σε παλμικές ενισχύτικές βαθμίδες, θα βασιστείς απλά σε έναν νόμο του Ωμ για να βρεις μια αντίσταση και με αυτήν να βασίσεις το LC σου και τον  λόγο Q αυτού? 






> Φίλε Νίκο οι υπολογισμοί που κάνεις είναι σωστοί, αφορούν όμως ένα παράλληλο κύκλωμα L-C-R αιωρούμενο  και όχι ένα κύκλωμα προσαρμογής της σύνθετης αντίστασης της πηγής  στη σύνθετη αντίσταση του φορτίου. 
> Πέραν αυτού η αντίσταση της πηγής (λυχνίας) προσδιορίζεται από τον τύπο Vp/Ip έπι ένα συντελεστή k (συντελεστής εκμετάλλευσης της λυχνίας) ο οποίος είναι διαφορετικός για κάθε τάξη λειτουργίας.



Αγαπητέ Ακρίτα, μιά χαρά τα αναφέρεις... Σχετικά με άλλα που λέγαμε και αλλού επίσης, ίσως και εσύ να βρείς ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο που παραπέμπω ΟΛΟΥΣ όσους ενδιαφέρονται για Μ/Τ σύξευξης αέρος να διαβάσουν!!! 

Air-core transformer





> Εγω θέλω να κάνω μιά "άλλη ερώτηση" στον Γεώργιο SRF *αυτό βγαίνει σε όλη την μπάντα ή μόνο πλησίον των 96 Mhz εξίσου ικανοποιητικά (όπως είναι)?* 
> Και μιά και παλιμπαιδισμός πάμε στο άλλο θέμα το επόμενο Broadband με λυχνία...NO TUNE 20 mhz Ηοw to αφού μιλάμε για την αντίστοιχη κατάσταση με fet (λυχνία) γιατί δεν κυκλοφόρησαν broadband ενισχυτικά λυχνίας, και μην ακούσω τα μας πρόλαβε η τεχνολογία κλπ...



Αγαπητέ Άκη. 
Ναι όντως βγαίνει από άκρο σε άκρο με τις ίδιες αποδόσεις και συμπεριφορά!!! 
Ένα δείγμα για την ταλάντωση έστω (που έχω πρόχειρη στο εργαστήριο πλέον) είναι εμφανές στα παρακάτω 
6C4_Sweep80_115MHz.JPG 
Markers at 87.5MHz (left) & at 108MHz (right)
6C4_Sweep80_115MHz2.JPG 
Total tuning from 82 to 112MHz 
Scale 5db/Div 

Η έξοδος της ταλαντώτριας αφού ρωτάς... έχει συμπεριφορά NO TUNE 20+ ΜΗz (αν και δεν είναι σχεδιασμένη ως Broadband με τα σημερινά πρότυπα)! Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με τον ΤΡΙΠΛΟ πυκνωτή που χρησιμοποιούσα (και φαίνεται στην φωτό του #7) όπου το τρίτο σκέλος "αυτοσυντονίζει' το εξ' επαγωγής πηνίο εξόδου!!! Στην ουσία δηλαδή τουλάχιστον για την ταλάντωση ΔΕΝ απαιτούσε να κάνεις δύο ρυθμίσεις (ανόδου & εξόδου)! Αρκούσε να αλλάζεις συχνότητα και η σύζευξη ακολουθούσε ταυτοχρόνος!!! 
Τώρα αυτό γινόταν μόνο στην ταλαντωση και όχι σε μεταγενέστερα στάδια... αλλά ήταν κάτι έστω!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

αθικτον (27-04-22), 

Ακρίτας (31-10-12), 

billisj (19-06-13), 

ChristosK (31-10-12), 

dovegroup (01-11-12), 

p.gabr (31-10-12), 

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## Nikolaskn

Κατανοητος.Το λαθος μου ηταν να θεωρησω ιδανικο τον μετασχηματηστη εξοδου κατι που ομως δεν ειναι αληθες.Επισεις οι απωλειες του μετασχηματηστου καμια σχεση δεν εχουν με τις ανοδικες απωλειες της λαμπας.Στο 2ο θεμα με την ενεργο αντισταση του κυκλωματος κατα τον συντονισμο, την βγαζω απο τον τυπο R=Uaεν στο τετραγωνο/Wo.Οπου το Uaεν ειναι η ενεργη ταση και το Wo η ενεργος ισχυς και ειναι γνωστα,(Αν ενοεις αυτη την αντισταση δλδ).Η R ομως ισουτε και με Q X L X ωο.Απο τον 1ο τυπο βρισκουμε το R και το αντικαθηστουμε στον 2ο οπου θα μας ειναι μονο το L αγνωστο....(αναγκαστηκα να ψαξω τα βιβλια μου γμτω γιατι τα εχω ξεχασει)  και  ναι θα βασισθω στον νομο του ωμ μιας και τα κυκλωματα εξοδου εχουν ημιτονικο σημα(λεμε τωρα) και αφου το κυκλωμα LC αποταμιευει αρκετη ενεργεια και συμπληρωνει τον κυκλο που λειπει

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> R=Uaεν στο τετραγωνο/Wo.Οπου το Uaεν ειναι η ενεργη ταση και το Wo η ενεργος ισχυς και ειναι γνωστα,(Αν ενοεις αυτη την αντισταση δλδ).Η R ομως ισουτε και με Q X L X ωο.Απο τον 1ο τυπο βρισκουμε το R και το αντικαθηστουμε στον 2ο οπου θα μας ειναι μονο το L αγνωστο....



Νίκο, σχεδίασέ το στο χαρτί και θα διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν έχεις συνδέσει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ το φορτίο (50Ω, για παράδειγμα). Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι μια πηγή εναλασσομένου ρεύματος που τροφοδοτεί ένα παράλληλο κύκλωμα R-C-L.

----------


## SRF

> Κατανοητος.Το λαθος μου ηταν να θεωρησω ιδανικο τον μετασχηματηστη εξοδου κατι που ομως δεν ειναι αληθες. *Επισεις οι απωλειες του μετασχηματηστου καμια σχεση δεν εχουν με τις ανοδικες απωλειες της λαμπας.* Στο 2ο θεμα με την ενεργο αντισταση του κυκλωματος κατα τον συντονισμο, την βγαζω απο τον τυπο R=Uaεν στο τετραγωνο/Wo.Οπου το Uaεν ειναι η ενεργη ταση και το Wo η ενεργος ισχυς και ειναι γνωστα,(Αν ενοεις αυτη την αντισταση δλδ).Η R ομως ισουτε και με Q X L X ωο.Απο τον 1ο τυπο βρισκουμε το R και το αντικαθηστουμε στον 2ο οπου θα μας ειναι μονο το L αγνωστο....(αναγκαστηκα να ψαξω τα βιβλια μου γμτω γιατι τα εχω ξεχασει)  και  ναι θα βασισθω στον νομο του ωμ μιας και τα κυκλωματα εξοδου εχουν ημιτονικο σημα(λεμε τωρα) και αφου το κυκλωμα LC αποταμιευει αρκετη ενεργεια και συμπληρωνει τον κυκλο που λειπει



Σε "έχασα" λίγο στο τονισμένο... αφού δεν είπα ή άφησα να εννοηθεί έστω ότι οι όποιες απώλειες από την σύζευξη του Μ/Τ μας είναι ανοδικές!!! Το εναντίον θα έλεγα είπα!!! Ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούμε να μην ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ από τον σχετικό υπολογισμό της απόδοσης (PinDC - PoutRF = Ptotal-loss => Eff % total) και να πούμε ελαφρά τη καρδία ότι η όποια διαφορά ισχύος που καταναλώνουμε σε συνεχές μειον την μετρούμενη ισχύ μας στην έξοδο ΥΣ, αποτελεί εν συνόλο τις ανοδικές απώλειες... και εξ' αυτού του εσφαλμένου συμπεράσματος να θεωρούμε ότι "ψήνουμε" την εκεί ενισχυτική λυχνία μας!!! Αυτή η διαφορά αποτελεί ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ του ενισχυτή μας, μέρος της οποίας είναι απαραιτήτως και η ανοδική απώλεια στην λυχνία μας! 
Προσωπικά σε τέτοιας κατασκευής στάδια θεωρώ ότι ένα αρκετά σημαντικό μέρος θα είναι οι ΜΗ ανοδικές απώλειες!!! Ειδικά όταν το κρίσιμο σημείο στην σύζευξη (k) είναι μεταξύ 0.6 - 0.7 όπως εδώ! Ο λόγος είναι ότι ΔΕΝ θέλουμε & επίσης το φορτίο μας χαμηλού Ζ στην έξοδο να επιδρά σημαντικά (όταν αυτό μεταβληθεί πχ απότομα λόγο ραγδαία μεταβαλλόμενων στασίμων) στο ανοδικά εμφανιζόμενο σύνθετο τελικά φορτίο!!! 

ΥΓ Συμπληρωματικά θα παραπέμψω σχετικά με τις επιτρεπτές ανοδικές απώλειες μεταξύ των 6146(Α) και 6146Β στο εξής ενδιαφερόν σύνδεσμο... 

*6146 vs 6146B*

----------


## Nikolaskn

χαχαχαχα..SRF ..δεν ειπα οτι ειπες...ουτε ειπα οτι αφησες να ενοηθει.ΕΓΩ καταλαβα οτι στο κυκλωμα εξοδου εχουμε απωλειες μιας και δεν ειναι ιδανικος ο μετασχηματηστης εξοδου.Καταλαβα λαθος?..φιλε Ακριτα  δεν μπορω να σε παρακολουθησω.Να σχεδιασω ενα παραλληλο κυκλωμα συντονισμου?..ενα σε σειρα ? και ναδω τι? μιας και ειναι συντονισμενο  δεν εχουμε διαφορα φασεως με ρευμα  και επομενως εχει ωμικη συμπεριφορα.Μηπως ενοεις πως θα κανουμε την συζευξη με την καθοδο?  δλδ αν το ταλαντευομενο κυκλωμα εξοδου εχει 800 ωμ αντισταση πως θα το προσαρμοσουμε σε μια καθοδο 50 ωμ?..σε παραλληλο συντονισμο με εναν πυκνωτη για εξοδο το φορτιο θα ειναι μια καθοδος κα μια κεραια με 800 ωμ συνθετο αντισταση..επειδη ομως δεν υπαρχουν αυτα ..μετασχηματιζουμε τα 800 ωμ  σε 50..δεν ξερω  αν  ενοεις  αυτα

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ωραία. Ας επικοινωνήσουμε. :Smile: 
Στο σχήμα 1 φαίνονται μια λυχνία ως ενισχυτής RF με το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμά της και αντίστοιχα ένα τρανζίστορ με το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμά του. Για την ιστορία και τα δύο θεωρούμε ότι λειτουργούν σε τάξη C. Για το κάθε ένα ορίζεται η αντίσταση ROL (optimum load) που υπολογίζεται από τους αντίστοιχους τύπους. 
Στο σχήμα 2 τώρα βλέπουμε διάφορες υλοποιήσεις κυκλωμάτων εξόδου που όλα καταλήγουν σε ένα φορτίο RL (load). Ό,τι υπάρχει ανάμεσα στο ROL και στο RL εξυπηρετεί την προσαρμογή των δυο αντιστάσεων που ιδανικά θεωρούνται ωμικές σε συνθήκες συντονισμού (καθορίζουν επίσης και το εύρος διέλευσης, για να μη ξεχάσουμε και το ερώτημα τού Άκη) που είναι απαραίτητη συνθήκη προκειμένου να έχουμε τη μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πώ, φίλε ΝΙκο, είναι ότι στους υπολογισμούς σου εμφανίζεται μια μόνο αντίσταση (που υποθέτω ότι είναι η ROL). Όμως χωρίς την αντίσταση φορτίου δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνει κανείς υπολογισμός.

----------

dovegroup (01-11-12)

----------


## dovegroup

Γεώργιε SRF τι σκέφτομαι...πολύ ωραίο τέλειο έως εδώ, μπορούμε να δούμε σχηματικό του ταλαντωτή σου θα ήθελα να κάνω πρόταση να μετατραπεί σε vco hartley αφήνοντας την μιά varicap να τροφοδοτήτε όπως έχει +5v και άλλη μιά στο συντονιζόμενο (στο πλέγμα αυτή τη φορά η ταλαντωσή παράλληλο συντονιζόμενο (παράλληλα του η varicap)...και στην έξοδο διέλευση - προσαρμογή διασύνδεση επομένου σταδίου με bypass & παράλληλο lc)...
Αν η τρίοδος είναι πρόβλημα ας πάμε σε πέντοδο με ανατροφότηση της ταλάντωσης απο το Suppressor Grid (ανασταλτικό).
Αυτό είναι το πρώτο σκέλος σκέψης...Αναμένω (οχι σαν κάρβουνο ελπίζω) :Biggrin:  
Ελπίζω να μην εξέφρασα μπερδεμένα της σκέψεις μου...

----------


## Nikolaskn

> Ωραία. Ας επικοινωνήσουμε.
> Στο σχήμα 1 φαίνονται μια λυχνία ως ενισχυτής RF με το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμά της και αντίστοιχα ένα τρανζίστορ με το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμά του. Για την ιστορία και τα δύο θεωρούμε ότι λειτουργούν σε τάξη C. Για το κάθε ένα ορίζεται η αντίσταση ROL (optimum load) που υπολογίζεται από τους αντίστοιχους τύπους. 
> Στο σχήμα 2 τώρα βλέπουμε διάφορες υλοποιήσεις κυκλωμάτων εξόδου που όλα καταλήγουν σε ένα φορτίο RL (load). Ό,τι υπάρχει ανάμεσα στο ROL και στο RL εξυπηρετεί την προσαρμογή των δυο αντιστάσεων που ιδανικά θεωρούνται ωμικές σε συνθήκες συντονισμού (καθορίζουν επίσης και το εύρος διέλευσης, για να μη ξεχάσουμε και το ερώτημα τού Άκη) που είναι απαραίτητη συνθήκη προκειμένου να έχουμε τη μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πώ, φίλε ΝΙκο, είναι ότι στους υπολογισμούς σου εμφανίζεται μια μόνο αντίσταση (που υποθέτω ότι είναι η ROL). Όμως χωρίς την αντίσταση φορτίου δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνει κανείς υπολογισμός.




Αχα....μαλλον αρχισαμε να επικοινωνουμε.Οι ενισχυτες ισχυος υψηλων συχνοτητων διαφερουν λιγο απο τους ενισχυτες χαμηλων.Ετσι στους υψηλων χρσιμοποιουμε ως αντισταση φορτου ενα παραλληλο κυκλωμα συντονισμου του οποιου τα L,C,Q υπολογιζοντε οπως εχω προαναφερει σε προηγουμενο ποστ.Ετσι π.χ στο σχημα  Γ(οπου ειναι και το ποιο δημοφιλες)  η Ro ""βλεπει"" ως φορτιο το παραλληλο κυκλωμα συντονισμου(εχουμε δλδ προσαρμογη).Ετσι εχουμε μεγιστη μεταφορα ισχυος στο ταλαντευομενο κυκλωμα και απο εκει στην RL.Τους τυπους αυτους τους θυμαμε εως τωρα γιατι τους ειχα ξεσκισει στο παρελθον.Σε καθε περιπτωση αν υπαρχουν ακομα απορεις ψαχνεις το βιβλιο του καθηγητου που μου εκανε μαθημα πριν αρκετα χρονια Ι.ΚΑΦΦΕΤΖΑΚΙ ""ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ"" και στην σελιδα 64 αναφερει και αποδυκνυει αυτους τους τυπους  οπως και επισεις στην σελιδα 65 που μιλαει για το Q συντονισμενων κυκλωματων.Οταν εγραψα αυτους τους τυπους σκοπος μου δεν ηταν να κανω τον ξερολα.Σκοπος μου ηταν να βοηθησω μερικα παιδια(οσα θελουν) για να κανουν μια αρχη  στο θεμα πηνια,πυκνωτες εξοδου.Επομενως δεν μπαινω στο τρυπακι να κανω ισοδυναμα κυκλωματα  θεωριες επι θεωριων για να αποδειξω αυτα που λεω κλπ κλπ....  αλλωστε αρκετα τα εχω ξεχασει και περισοτερο κακο θα κανω παρα καλο

----------


## picdev

srf σβήσε κανένα pm

----------

SRF (01-11-12)

----------


## Nickolaos

Πάλι καλά που κάνεται τίποτε εσείς οι παλιοί να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι  νέοι.Έχω λιώσει πραγματικά με το θέμα.Διαβάζω τι λέτε,ψάχνομαι,και  επιτέλους καταλαβαίνω και διορθώνω λάθη του παρελθόντος.Να στε καλά.Keep It up.

----------


## Nikolaskn

Να συνεχισουμε  δλδ η θα πεσει κραξιμο?  χαχαχαχα

----------


## χαμραδιο

> σωστά είναι επαγωγηκή η σύζευξη δεν το είδα με την πρώτη ματιά.




κατα λαθος περιγραφεις στο περιπου τον αλλο ταλαντωτη...

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Σκοπος μου ηταν να βοηθησω μερικα παιδια(οσα θελουν) για να κανουν μια αρχη  στο θεμα πηνια,πυκνωτες εξοδου.Επομενως δεν μπαινω στο τρυπακι να κανω ισοδυναμα κυκλωματα  θεωριες επι θεωριων για να αποδειξω αυτα που λεω κλπ κλπ....  αλλωστε αρκετα τα εχω ξεχασει και περισοτερο κακο θα κανω παρα καλο



 Συμφωνώ, φίλε Νικόλα. Το κάθε μέλος συνεισφέρει όπου και όσο μπορεί. Ο λόγος που επιμένω δεν είναι ότι έχω διάθεση για κάποιου είδους αντιπαράθεση (με τη θετική της έννοια) αλλά το σχόλιο του φίλου:





> Nickolaos 	 	 		 			 			Πάλι καλά που κάνεται τίποτε εσείς οι παλιοί να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς  οι  νέοι.Έχω λιώσει πραγματικά με το θέμα.Διαβάζω τι λέτε,ψάχνομαι,και   επιτέλους καταλαβαίνω και διορθώνω λάθη του παρελθόντος.Να στε καλά.Keep  It up.



Και επειδή είμαι κι εγώ πρακτικός άνθρωπος ας πιάσουμε το μολύβι και το χαρτί να δούμε αν οι τύποι που δίνεις ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Ας πάρουμε την 6146 σε τάξη λειτουργίας C. Από το link που δίνω σε προηγούμενη ανάρτηση έχουμε τα στοιχεία:

Vp     : 600V
Ip      : 113mA
Wout : 52W

Επιπρόσθετα έχουμε

 Uαεν = 0,95Vp = 570V (σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφεις)
Q   =  15
και τέλος f = 100MHz, δηλαδή ω = 2πf = 6,28*10e8

Σύμφωνα με τους τύπους λοιπόν έχουμε:

L= SQR(Uαεν) / Wo*Q*ω      και μετά τους αριθμητικούς υπολογισμούς  L=663nH.
C= Q*Wo / SQR(Uαεν)*ω     και μετά τους αριθμητικούς υπολογισμούς  C=3,8 pF.

Τώρα, για να μη παιδευόμαστε πηγαίνουμε στο παρακάτω link:
http://www.66pacific.com/calculators/coil_calc.aspx
και βρίσκουμε ότι το πηνίο μας έχει 10 σπείρες σε διάμετρο 1,5 cm  και μήκος πηνίου 2,7 cm. 

Η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι με όποια τοπολογία και να κατασκευάσουμε το κύκλωμα εξόδου αυτό είναι ένα *πολύ μεγάλο πηνίο*. Ενδεικτικά θα παρατηρήσω ότι στην κατασκευή "αναφοράς" του SRF το πηνίο εξόδου πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 250 nH. 

Καταλήγοντας. Οι τύποι που δίνεις,Νίκο, δεν είναι λάθος, δεν είναι όμως κατάλληλοι για τον υπολογισμό κυκλώματος εξόδου για τον λόγο που ανέφερα πολλές φορές πριν, ότι δηλαδή δεν συμπεριλαμβάνουν το *φορτίο εξόδου* που είναι *βασική παράμετρος*. Και δεν αναφέρω ότι δεν λαμβάνουν καθόλου υπόψη τη χωρητικότητα εξόδου της λυχνίας που στη συχνότητα αυτή είναι πολύ υπολογίσιμη. Όπως να έχει, το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον και  η συζήτηση  εποικοδομητική. :Smile:

----------


## ChristosK

Ακόμα μια ερώτηση. Το επίπεδο της δεύτερης αρμονικής στην ταλάντωση σε σχέση με την βασική συχνότητα πως συγκρίνεται με το επίπεδο της δεύτερης αρμονικής ως προς την βασική συχνότητα στην έξοδο της 6146 σε db;

----------


## Nikolaskn

Βρειιι....θα στο κανω ποιο λιανα..αφου πρωτα θεωρησω οτι εχουμε την αδεια του θεματοθετη μιας και ειναι δικο του το νημα και εχει κανει μια πολυ καλη δουλεια-παρουσιαση  και μπραβο του.1ον συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα..αλλο ειναι η 6146 στα 600βολτ και 52 βατ εξοδο και αλλο ειναι η 6146 στα 570 και 65 βατ εξοδο.2ον) Εχω γραψει στο προηγουμενο ποστ οτι η λαμπα ""βλεπει"" σαν φορτιο το κυμαινομενο κυκλωμα..επομενως εχουμε φορτιο και υπεισερχεται στους υπολογισμους....συνεχιζεις ομως να  το παραβλεπεις. θα κανω μια επαληθευση στα λεγομενα σου.Εχουμε λοιπον ενα παραλληλο κυμαινομενο κυκλωμα με στοιχεια(οπως πολυ σωστα τα εβγαλες) L=663 nH και εναν πυκνωτη3.8pf.Ας δουμε λοιπον τις αντιστασης του πηνιου και του πυκνωτου ξεχωριστα για την συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα.Η Lωο=SQR(Uαεν)/ωο*Q=416.5 ωμ  η  Rc=1/C*ω=416.48 ωμ.Εχουμε λοιπον RL=RC=416.5 ωμ...αρα εχουμε συντονισμο.Βρες και την συχνοτητα συντονισμου με αυτα τα LC και θα διαπιστωσης οτι ειναι οι 100MH.Βαριεμε να κανω τα μαθ.Αν θες καταλληλους τυπους και υπολογισμους ακριβειας θα πρεπει να βγαλεις την ενεργη ταση ανοδου με αλλο τροπο.Θα πρεπει να βρεις το Iamax…… απο τις καμπυλες Ιamax/Ia και με βαση της γωνιας διελευσεως.Απο τις στατικες χαρακτηριστικες της 6146 βρισκεις την ελαχιστη  ταση ανοδου(εδω θα πρεπει να γνωριζεις το Iamax) την αφαιρεις απο την ανοδικη  DC ταση την πολλαπλασιαζεις και με το 0.707 και βρισκεις ακριβως την Uα εν που μπορει να ειναι μικροτερη απο το 0.9...0.95 της Vp ....θα πρεπει να βρεις την σωστη πολωση της λαμπας βαση ενος τυπου θα πρεπει ομως να γνωριζουμε το μg2(συντελεστης ενισχυσης του πλεγματος θωρακισεως) και το οποιο δεν δινεται απο τους κατασκευαστες επομενως παμε στις χαρακτηριστικες..... αυτα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολα πραγματα  .Μην με βαζεις να τα αναλυω ολα αυτα..δεν τα θυμαμε και πολυ καλα.Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου για της μεγαλες τιμες.....Ενδιαφερον θα ειχε ομως να μας πεις  την δικη σου μεθοδο υπολογισμου των LC σε παραλληλα κυκλωματα μιας και μεχρι τωρα δεν την εχεις αναφερει και που φυσικα θα περιεχει το Q του κυκλωματος και την περιβοητη αντισταση φορτιου θα εχει και μικροτερες τιμες.Τελος το 0.95 ειναι ακραια κατασταση και σπανια το εχουμε.Συνηθως βαζουμε 0.90 και φυσικα εκ παραδοχης.Το ολο προβλημα ειναι το ποση Uα εν εχουμε στο κυμαινομενο κυκλωμα και που εξαρτατε απο την ταση διεγερσης και αν μπαινει στα θετικα του οδηγου η οχι

  Υ.Γ εμαθα και το SQR....υποθετω οτι ειναι τετραγωνο...σωστα?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εχουμε λοιπον ενα παραλληλο κυμαινομενο κυκλωμα με στοιχεια(οπως πολυ σωστα τα εβγαλες) L=663 nH και εναν πυκνωτη3.8pf.Ας δουμε λοιπον τις αντιστασης του πηνιου και του πυκνωτου ξεχωριστα για την συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα.Η Lωο=SQR(Uαεν)/ωο*Q=416.5 ωμ  η  Rc=1/C*ω=416.48 ωμ.Εχουμε λοιπον RL=RC=416.5 ωμ...αρα εχουμε συντονισμο.Βρες και την συχνοτητα συντονισμου με αυτα τα LC και θα διαπιστωσης οτι ειναι οι 100MH.
> 
>   Υ.Γ εμαθα και το SQR....υποθετω οτι ειναι τετραγωνο...σωστα?



Τελικά κάνουμε τις ίδιες πράξεις. Εγώ από την αρχή προς το τέλος κι εσύ από το τέλος προς την αρχή  :Biggrin: .
Ναι. Το SQR είναι συνάρτηση για το τετράγωνο σε πολλές εφαρμογές για υπολογιστή.
 Θα μείνω για λίγο καιρό εκτός γραμμής και όταν επιστρέψω θα ανοίξω κάποιο άλλο σχετικό θέμα για να συζητήσουμε με την άνεσή μας και να μη "ρημάζουμε" το θέμα του SRF. Έχω δώσει παράδειγμα υπολογισμού (για διαφορετικό όμως κύκλωμα εξόδου). Ρίξε μια ματιά στους συνδέσμους. 
Εις το επανειδείν. :Smile: 

......αλλά μέχρι τότε σκέψου το εξής: Θέλω να σχεδιάσω ένα κύκλωμα εξόδου για τις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις.
α.  Για να τροφοδοτήσω ένα ανοικτό δίπολο (73Ω) με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο.
β.  Για να τροδοδοτήσω μια end fed που έχει αντίσταση της τάξης των ΚΩ, με μονό αγωγό.
Κατά την άποψή σου θα χρησιμοποιήσω το ίδιο κύκλωμα εξόδου και στις δυο περιπτώσεις; Αν όχι που διαφοροποιούνται οι τύποι που δίνεις ως προς τη διαφορετική αντίσταση των δυο κεραιών (εννοείται ότι πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθούν κατ' ευθείαν από το κύκλωμα εξόδου του πομπού και όχι μέσω κάποιου συντονιστή κεραίας κλπ.);

----------


## Nikolaskn

οκ οταν γυρισεις θα τα ξαναπουμε σε διαφορετικο νημα.Και στις 2 περιπτωσεις θα χρειαστουμε προσαρμογη καθοδου.Η προσαρμογη ειναι ενα μεγαλο κεφαλαιο  και  μετα  θα  παμε στις κεραιες αλλο ενα μεγαλο κεφαλαιο.Το ταλαντευομενο κυκλωμα που τα ειπαμε εχει μια αντισταση 6.248 ωμ...δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε ενα πυκνωτακι και να συνδεσουμε καθοδο απ'ευθειας με αυτη την αντισταση γιατι και η καθοδος θα πρεπει να εχει την ιδια συνθετο αντισταση για να εχουμε προσαρμογη

----------


## SRF

Δεν απαιτείται καμμιά "άδεια συγγραφέως" για να γράψει όποιος θέλει εδώ... ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΕΠΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ! Αλλοίμονο!!! Άντε να βγει κανάς Σπαθαροήρως  :Wink:  που και που το πολύ, και να χαλάσει λίγο την ροή... αλλά αυτό δεν δημιουργεί καμμιά "απαγόρευση" σε άλλους να γράψουν σχόλια ή απόψεις τους!!! Ευπρόσδεκτα άπαντα τα ΣΟΒΑΡΑ μηνήματα!!! Δεν είναι "δικό" μου το νήμα!!! Δημόσιο είναι!!! 
Ελεύθερα λοιπόν... και εγω΄αυτό επιζητώ άλλωστε, να ασχοληθούμε με τις επιμέρους απορίες ίσως!!!

----------


## SRF

> Ακόμα μια ερώτηση. Το επίπεδο της δεύτερης αρμονικής στην ταλάντωση σε σχέση με την βασική συχνότητα πως συγκρίνεται με το επίπεδο της δεύτερης αρμονικής ως προς την βασική συχνότητα στην έξοδο της 6146 σε db;



Καλή ερώτηση!!! 
Και ιδού η απάντηση που ίσως σε εκπλήξει... 
6C4_FMosc2ndHarm87.JPG
Φέρον σους 87.5 
6C4_FMosc2ndHarm108.JPG 
Φέρον στους 108

----------


## SRF

> Η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι με όποια τοπολογία και να κατασκευάσουμε το κύκλωμα εξόδου αυτό είναι ένα *πολύ μεγάλο πηνίο*. Ενδεικτικά θα παρατηρήσω ότι στην κατασκευή "αναφοράς" του SRF το πηνίο εξόδου πρέπει *να είναι γύρω στα 250 nH*. 
> 
>  Όπως να έχει, το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον και  η συζήτηση  εποικοδομητική.



Αφαίρεσε περίπου 70 και είσαι κοντά!!! 
Ίσως χρήσιμο είναι να δούμε τα παρακάτω υπολογιστικά... που δίνουν και το Q του πηνίου... 
www.wcalc.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/air_coil.cgi 
http://www.m0ukd.com/Calculators/air...or_calculator/ 

Αλλά μάλλον το πιό χρήσιμο στην περίπτωσή μας είναι αυτό! 
http://hamwaves.com/antennas/inductance.html

----------


## p.gabr

Ειναι παρα πολλα που καθοριζουν την τελικη μορφη του πηνιου

Εγω το εχω πει υστερω της τοσης ,μαθηματικης θεωριας
Κατι ομως που δεν αναφερθηκε πουθενα ειναι και το μεγεθος της ισχυος ,ποσο επιτραζει σε αυτα τα θεματα που μιλαμε
Κοιταχτε λοιπον προσεκτικα την τελευταια.εικονα.Αφορα ενισχυτη p/p 250w
70-100mhz τον ....ΑΜ-8
Tο πηνιο εξοδου φαινεται και ειναι 2+2 στροφες
Βεβαια ειναι πιο μεγαλο. Η διαμετρος του φαινεται να ειναι σαν το πανω μερος της σταθεροποιητριας vr-150 που βρισκονται αριστερα του (Τελευταια φωτο) περι τα τρια εκατοστα
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post563144

Φτειαξε λοιπον Γιωργο ενα τετοιο να σου (αφαιρεσω το πηληκιον)

----------


## SRF

> Ειναι παρα πολλα που καθοριζουν την τελικη μορφη του πηνιου
> 
> Εγω το εχω πει υστερω της τοσης ,μαθηματικης θεωριας
> Κατι ομως που δεν αναφερθηκε πουθενα ειναι και το μεγεθος της ισχυος ,ποσο επιτραζει σε αυτα τα θεματα που μιλαμε
> Κοιταχτε λοιπον προσεκτικα την τελευταια.εικονα.Αφορα ενισχυτη p/p 250w
> 70-100mhz τον ....ΑΜ-8
> Tο πηνιο εξοδου φαινεται και ειναι 2+2 στροφες
> Βεβαια ειναι πιο μεγαλο. Η διαμετρος του φαινεται να ειναι σαν το πανω μερος της σταθεροποιητριας vr-150 που βρισκονται αριστερα του (Τελευταια φωτο) περι τα τρια εκατοστα
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post563144
> ...



Θα βοηθούσε αν αργότερα αναφερόμουν σε κάτι τέτοιο για παράδειγμα που έμεινε από τα μέσα προς τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80?  :Biggrin:  

4CX250B_PP1.jpg 


4CX250B_PP2.jpg

----------

A--15 (06-11-12)

----------


## ChristosK

> Καλή ερώτηση!!! 
> Και ιδού η απάντηση που ίσως σε εκπλήξει... 
> 6C4_FMosc2ndHarm87.JPG
> Φέρον σους 87.5 
> 6C4_FMosc2ndHarm108.JPG 
> Φέρον στους 108



Ειναι απλά εντυπωσιακό. Εαν αντί γιά διπλό είχες μονό μεταβλητό τι θα έβγαζε? Και κατί ακόμα. Τελικά τα 4 στάδια σε τι χρειάζονται αφού θεωρητικά 3 φτάνουν?

----------


## Nikolaskn

Βρε και τα δυο σταδια φτανουν μια 5763 ταλαντωση και την 6146 εξοδο....θεωρητικα παντα..ε ας μην παρουμε και 65 βαττ...ας τσουλαει και λιγο η ταλαντωση..ας μην εχουμε και τοσο καλη κυματομορφη..τι θεμα ειναι οτι θα εχουμε φυσημα στο ραδιοφωνο ..αυτα ειναι πλακα.Σε ενα σοβαρο μηχανημα  ασχετα απο τα βατ που βγαζει βαζουμε και μια μπαφερ που δουλευει σε ταξη Β και με χαμηλη ενισχυση  μπορει να ειναι και  η μοναδα.Καλλιτερα φυσικα θα ξερει ο θεματοθετης

----------


## A--15

> Θα βοηθούσε αν αργότερα αναφερόμουν σε κάτι τέτοιο για παράδειγμα που έμεινε από τα μέσα προς τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80?  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38729 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38730



Ax!!!!! και να ήξερες πόσες 4χ150 έχω κάψει, για να βγει αυτό της φωτογραφίας που παραθέτεις αγαπητέ Γεώργιε. Και τελικά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μηδενικό. Σε ευχαριστούμε ειλικρινώς.
Μετά τιμής
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## p.gabr

Αρκει η προσπαθεια.Αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω βρε παιδια.πως τα καταφερνατε και τις λειωνατε

Εγω στην ζωη μου εκει που οπως γνωριζεται δουλευα ,ποτε μα ποτε δεν μου ειχε τυχει κατεστραμενη τετοια λυχνια

----------


## SRF

> Ax!!!!! και να ήξερες πόσες 4χ150 έχω κάψει, για να βγει αυτό της φωτογραφίας που παραθέτεις αγαπητέ Γεώργιε. Και τελικά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μηδενικό. Σε ευχαριστούμε ειλικρινώς.
> Μετά τιμής
> Κωνσταντίνος



Αυτό που βλέπεις ήταν για να πάει σε έναν σταθμό το 87-88 αλλά πρόλαβε η "ελεύθερη ραδιοφΟνία" και πέσαν όλοι (και εγώ, στην ΤΕΜ, οφείλω να ομολογήσω) στα ιταλικά μόλις άνοιξε η αγορά σαν μανιτάρι! Δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ποτέ αν και ήταν ακριβώς πριν το τέλος του, με ελεγμένα τα πάντα (γραμμές με τις δυό λυχνίες πάνω του, οδηγά, που διαφερουν ολίγον από τα "γνωστά" σχέδια του περιοδικού "μας", κλπ) αλλά τελικά έμεινε σε μιά αποθήκη επί 20+ έτη!!! Ήταν το 5ο που είχα φτιάξει... και όλα δουλέψαν αρκετά καλά... (~960 στον Πούλο 43) {Bird43}
Στην ζωή μου μία φορά έκαψα φαρους, σε ένα μηχάνημα που έφτιαχνα (φτιάχναμε στο σπίτι του για να μαθαίνει στην πραγματικότητα) για έναν αδελφικό φίλο, και από ένα εντελώς ΑΝΟΗΤΟ λάθος στο προστατευτικό έβλεπα σε ~10" τις λάμπες παπαρούνες!!! Έφαγα 5 μέχρι να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει, αφού ούτε να μετρήσω δεν προλάβαινα!!! Ξέρεις τι πάει να πει ανάδραση από προστατευτικό πλέγμα, σε τέτροδο? Εγώ το έμαθα για τα καλά!!!  :Biggrin:  
Αυτά τα "δίδυμα" χωρίς καθαρά αρνητικά ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ!!! όποιος δοκίμασε με "συμβατικούς" τρόπους απλά δεν θα του δουλέψαν!

----------

A--15 (06-11-12)

----------


## SRF

> Γεώργιε SRF τι σκέφτομαι...πολύ ωραίο τέλειο έως εδώ, μπορούμε να δούμε σχηματικό του ταλαντωτή σου θα ήθελα να κάνω πρόταση να μετατραπεί σε vco hartley αφήνοντας την μιά varicap να τροφοδοτήτε όπως έχει +5v και άλλη μιά στο συντονιζόμενο (στο πλέγμα αυτή τη φορά η ταλαντωσή παράλληλο συντονιζόμενο (παράλληλα του η varicap)...και στην έξοδο διέλευση - προσαρμογή διασύνδεση επομένου σταδίου με bypass & παράλληλο lc)...
> Αν η τρίοδος είναι πρόβλημα ας πάμε σε πέντοδο με ανατροφότηση της ταλάντωσης απο το Suppressor Grid (ανασταλτικό).
> Αυτό είναι το πρώτο σκέλος σκέψης...Αναμένω (οχι σαν κάρβουνο ελπίζω) 
> Ελπίζω να μην εξέφρασα μπερδεμένα της σκέψεις μου...



Ρε συ Άκη... δεν έχω σκοπό να φτιάξω τίποτα νέο, ή να "βελτιώσω" όπως αλλού ζητάν κάποιοι πράγματα που είναι ιστορία και ζουνε στις μνημες μας, και για αυτό άλλωστε έχουν πλέον μόνο αξία! Καταλαβαίνω που παει η σκέψη σου... αλλά φίλτατε τι θα κάνουμε? Θα ξανανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό? Για εμένα όλα αυτά με λυχνίες  έχουν οριστικά τελειώσει δεκαετίες πλέον!  Και αν δεν ήταν ο φίλος μου που με έβαλε σε "μπρίζα" όταν μου έφερε ένα σασσί με στάδια που έλεγε ότι δεν του δούλευε πριν 25 χρόνια και το βρήκε στην αποθήκη του... ούτε θα ασχολούμουν ξανά ποτέ! Η πλάκα είναι που τώρα μου την έχουν πέσει 2-3 φίλοι μου να φτιάξω αυτά που έχασα σε "επιδρομές" ή και χάρισα - άφησα σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδος... και ειδικά βόρεια... όπως με μια 829, ένα σαν τις φωτό με τις γραμμές... και όχι μόνο με τους φάρους... κ.α. 
Έχω και πραγματικά εντυπωσιακά ευγενέστατες προσφορές από άλλους φίλους για κάποια γνήσια υλικά "παλαιάς κοπής", που θα με ωθήσουν όλα αυτά στο να αναγκαστώ (τραβάτε με και ας κλαίω λέγεται αυτό) να ασχοληθώ λίγο παραπάνω σοβαρά απ' όσο νόμιζα... 

Αλλά ότι και να φτιάξω θα είναι "αναγεννήσεις" των τότε κατακσυεών μου... που θα είχε όντως έστω συναισθηματική αξία για εμένα και όχι επανασχεδιασμός τους ή "αναβάθμισή" τους έστω σε κάτι! 
Καταλαβαίνεις ελπίζω τι εννοώ... 
 :Wink:

----------

picdev (06-11-12)

----------


## SRF

Α... Να σημειώσω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος συνφορουμίτης που με έχει ρωτήσει για ένα μηχάνημα που ήθελε να φτιάξει... Δεν τον έχω ξεχάσει... 
Έχω πάρει απόφαση να το φτιάξω, αντί απλά να του γράψω διάφορα πέραν όσον του έχω ήδη πει, και να το κάνω ανάρτηση ειδικά για εκείνον... και ήδη ψάχνω τις βάσεις των λυχνιών, καθ' ότι μου είπαν ότι λυχνίες υπάρχουν καμμιά 200 σε στοκ μαγαζιού εδώ τριγύρω... 
Ελπίζω ότι θα μου βρουν και 2 βάσεις τους...  Αν βρεθούν, πολύ σύντομα θα δει το σχέδιο που ήθελε...

----------


## A--15

> Αρκει η προσπαθεια.Αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα
> 
> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω βρε παιδια.πως τα καταφερνατε και τις λειωνατε
> 
> Εγω στην ζωη μου εκει που οπως γνωριζεται δουλευα ,ποτε μα ποτε δεν μου ειχε τυχει κατεστραμενη τετοια λυχνια



Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, θα θεωρούμουν ευλογημένος εάν είχα τις γνώσεις σας ,(τις ει-δικές σου αλλά και του αγαπητού Γεώργιου {SRF} ) και μάλιστα τότε, δεκαετία του 80. Αποσβολωνόμενος διαβάζω κάθε φορά τα post σας, που με κάνουν να αναρωτιέμαι……. τη στα κομμάτια κάναμε τότε… και το ότι μάλλον τα μηχανήματα της εποχής εκείνης έβγαιναν στην τύχη και όπου νάνε!!!.
Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο σας που μου ανοίγεται τους κλειστούς ως νεογέννητου κουταβιού, οφθαλμούς. 
Μετά τιμής
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## p.gabr

RT.jpg

Σε λιγα ΠΟΣΤ θα έχουμε  τον  GRC- 10
VHF 40W   με την  4χ150 και η πόλωση που είπε και ο Γιώργος - 20 βολτ

----------

SV1EDG (20-01-13)

----------


## dovegroup

> Α... Να σημειώσω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος συνφορουμίτης που με έχει ρωτήσει για ένα μηχάνημα που ήθελε να φτιάξει... Δεν τον έχω ξεχάσει... 
> Έχω πάρει απόφαση να το φτιάξω, αντί απλά να του γράψω διάφορα πέραν όσον του έχω ήδη πει, και να το κάνω ανάρτηση ειδικά για εκείνον... και ήδη ψάχνω τις βάσεις των λυχνιών, καθ' ότι μου είπαν ότι λυχνίες υπάρχουν καμμιά 200 σε στοκ μαγαζιού εδώ τριγύρω... 
> Ελπίζω ότι θα μου βρουν και 2 βάσεις τους... Αν βρεθούν, πολύ σύντομα θα δει το σχέδιο που ήθελε...



Δεν βλέπω thanks για το απόλυτο κάρφωμα απο τον ενδιαφερόμενο Γεώργιε...καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι λές...
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου πιό πάνω, λάθος κατάλαβα τον "παλιμπαιδισμό"... :Smile:  είναι SMD και fast track ενα πράμα σαν να λέμε...
Πάντως στην διάθεση σου αν θές "χειρονακτική" βοήθεια...αλλά να ξέρεις το πάω αργά πολύ αργά, απελπιστικά αργά σαν το ουσίκυ που ωριμάζει στα βαρέλια ενα πράμα, είναι η ηλικία μου και το βλάψιμο για τελειότητα...
Thanks πάντως για την απάντηση σου.
Υ.Γ. Εχω πέσει με τα μούτρα στη δουλεία (σωστά το τόνισα)....

----------


## p.gabr

KAΛΗΜΕΡΑ  :Bye:  :Bye: 



in.jpg
Γιώργο ετοιμάσου




IMAG0113.jpg
θα φας τάπα <<*αεροπορική*>>


rf.jpg

που θα παει σύννεφο :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 


IMAG0114.jpg


ΥΓ
Ολες οι λυχνιες γραφουν 5763 τι να ειναι τις ξερεις;;

----------

αθικτον (27-03-13)

----------


## Nikolaskn

Βρειιιι.Που την βρικες αυτην την αμερικανια? δεκαετια 50 θυμιζει

----------


## chrisrer

παιδια θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση αλλα δεν θελω γελια γιατι μετα απο πολυ διαβασμα (χομπυ εδω και 1 χρονο περιπου στα ηλεκτρονικα) προσπαθω να μαθω διαφορα....βλεπω τους πομπους FM και διαβαζω σχετικα αρθρα και ολοι αναφερεστε στις λαμπες οπως και βλεπω λαμπεσ σε πολλα κυκλωματα....τι ιδιοτητα εχει αυτα η λαμπα ωστε να εκπεμπει σημα η τι κανει τελος παντων...... επειδη με τρωγετε ο κωλος και θελω να κανω μια αποπειρα κατασκευης ενος πομπου FM ειναι δυσκολο? απο οτι βλεπω το κυκλωμα δεν ειναι αμαν και δυσκολο οπτικα παντα γιατι αλλο να λες και αλλο να κανεις...... μην πειτε για σχεδιο γιατι δεν ξερω να διαβαζς σχεδιο η τουλαχιστον δεν με εχει εξηγησει καποιος...υπαρχει καποιο ενχειριδιο για χαζους? θα παρουμε αυτο θα το βαλουμε εκει και τα συναφη....... οποιος εχει ορεξη να ασχοληθει μαζι μου ειμαι ολοσ αυτια, μαλλον ματια.....

----------


## KOKAR

φίλε chrisrer, αν κρίνω αο την περιοχή που μένεις ( Διδυμότειχο ) νομίζω οτι είναι παρακινδυνευμένο να "βγάλεις" το οτιδήποτε στον αέρα παράνομα γιατί δεν 
το έχουν και πολύ αν σε πιάσουν να εκπέμπει να σε βγάλουν και κατάσκοπο....... εδώ είχαν πιάσει κάποιον ραδιοερασιτέχνη με άδεια και τον κυνήγησαν για κατασκοπία....

----------


## chrisrer

φιλε κωστα αναφερομαι ωσ κατασκευη και οχι στο να κανω εκπομπη

----------


## Nikolaskn

Φτου κακα !!!..θελεις να ασχοληθεις με κατι που δουλευει σε υψηλη ταση  (δλδ σκοτωνει) χωρις να εχεις ουτε τις σχετικες γνωσεις ουτε καποια εμπειρια ?..ε τοτε πιασε κατευθειαν τα 220 απο μια μπριζα να μην το παιδευουμε.Υπαρχουν καλλιτεροι τροποι για να σκοτωθεις.Θα σου ελεγα μαθε πρωτα να διαβαζεις ηλεκτρονικο σχεδιο μαθε και λιγα πραγματα περι αντιστασεων πηνιων κλπ  ασχολησου λιγο με χαμηλες τασεις και υστερα βλεπεις.Εμπειροι ανθρωποι  εχουν σκοτωθει  η εχουν φαει μεγαλα ""τιναγματα"" με την υψηλη ταση

----------


## chrisrer

ρε συ νικολα δεν σημενει οτι θα το κατασκευασω απο την στιγμη που δεν ξερω καν να διαβαζω σχεδιο εκανα μια συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση και ρωτησα τι ιδιοτητα εχει αυτα η λαμπα ωστε να εκπεμπει σημα η τι κανει τελος παντων..... δεν σημενει οτι θα το κατασκευασω κιωλασ αν μ πει καποιος πως γινεται βημα βημα και να το κατασκευασω και να με χτυπησει το ρευμα απο την μλκια μου θα γινει η την ξεροκεφαλια μου...απλως ρωτησα ενδεικτικα τι πεζει και στο μελλον αν δω οτι εξοικιωνομαι και εχω και την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να το κανω ισως και να το κανω.....

----------


## Nikolaskn

α οκ.Λοιπον η 6146 ειναι μια απο τις ποιο ""σταθερες"" λαμπες σε αυτη την συχνοτητα.Εχει χαμηλη χωρητικοτητα δεν τσουλαει ευκολα βγαζει αρκετα βαττ εχει ερκετες ανοδικες απωλειες ειναι και σχετικα φτηνη.

----------


## p.gabr

*Ti λέτε βρε παιδιά*

ΑΠΟΘΑΡΡΥΝΕΤΕ κάποιον που εκφράζει  θέληση για μάθηση;

ΠΡΩΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΘΑΡΡΎΝΕΤΑΙ και μετά θα του δώσετε οδηγίες, για το τι πρέπει να κάνει

  Μπράβο σου χρηστο που έστω και εκτός ειδικότητας , μας παρακολουθεις και έχεις το θάρρος να ζητάς κάτι


Θα σου προτείνω να κατεβάσεις από εδώ τα βιβλία ραδιοτεχνία 1 και ραδιοτεχνία 2

*http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...c=500&cnode=81*

  Είναι απλά και μπορείς εύκολα να καταλάβεις τι είναι η λυχνία

Για οποιαδήποτε απορία άνοιξε ένα δικό σου θέμα και ρωτά ότι θες (επί συγκεκριμένου με παραπομπή ) .
  Εγώ θα σου απαντήσω

----------


## chrisrer

δεν καταλαβες τι κανει αυτη η λαμπα ρωταο εκπεμπει ραδιοκυματα (FM) οταν λες εχει χαμηλη χωριτηκοτητα τι ενοεις? και γενικα εξηγησε μου ακριβως τι κανει αυτη η λαμπα... μην μου μιλας σαν να μιλαω εγω που ασχολουμε με προγραμματισμο υπολογιστων σε εναν που πεζει στοιχημα και ασχολητε με μπαλα και δεν εχει ιδεα απο υπολογιστες

----------


## Nikolaskn

ε  ναι...ειναι καλλιτερα να σου εξηγησει ο παναγιωτης.ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα λυθουν ολες οι αποριες σου

----------


## chrisrer

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παναγιωτη για τον χρονο σου και τις πληροφοριες που μ εδωσες..... ωρα για μελετη λοιπον

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> αγαπητε srf το σχεδιο (με τις λαμπες)που ανεβασες σε προηγουμενη αναρτηση σου μπορεις να το ανεβασεις ολοκληρο εαν ειναι ευκολο



Γιώργο (SRF) μπορείς κάποια στιγμή να ανεβάσεις ολόκληρο το σχέδιο του πομπού γιατί κάποια στιγμή με ενδιαφέρει να φτιάξω και τα υπόλοιπα στάδια.Έχει μείνει η ταλάντωση μόνη της στο ράφι.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Γιώργο τέτοιοι πυκνωτές είναι αυτοί που ψάχνεις;
> http://www.surplussales.com/Variable...s/AirVar2.html



Αυτός ο διπλός ομοαξονικός κάνει για την κατασκευή;
Οι μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές butterfly μας κάνουνε για το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ή πρέπει να είναι διπλοί ομοαξονικοί;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα,Γιώργο (srf) ρίξε μια ματιά στα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα εάν δεν σου είναι κόπος.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Έχω βρει έναν τέτοιο πυκνωτή (2.2pF-16pF)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:L:OC:US:3160.
Είναι μικρός σε χωρητικότητα ποιο θα ήτανε όμως το κατάλληλο πηνίο για μια ταλάντωση με τη 6C4,ποια αυτεπαγωγή πρέπει να έχει και πόσο πρέπει να είναι το Q για καλύτερά αποτελέσματα;

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο (SRF) μπορείς κάποια στιγμή να ανεβάσεις ολόκληρο το σχέδιο του πομπού γιατί κάποια στιγμή με ενδιαφέρει να φτιάξω και τα υπόλοιπα στάδια.Έχει μείνει η ταλάντωση μόνη της στο ράφι.







> Αυτός ο διπλός ομοαξονικός κάνει για την κατασκευή;
> Οι μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές butterfly μας κάνουνε για το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ή πρέπει να είναι διπλοί ομοαξονικοί;







> Καλημέρα,Γιώργο (srf) ρίξε μια ματιά στα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα εάν δεν σου είναι κόπος.







> Έχω βρει έναν τέτοιο πυκνωτή (2.2pF-16pF)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:L:OC:US:3160.
> Είναι μικρός σε χωρητικότητα ποιο θα ήτανε όμως το κατάλληλο πηνίο για μια ταλάντωση με τη 6C4,ποια αυτεπαγωγή πρέπει να έχει και πόσο πρέπει να είναι το Q για καλύτερά αποτελέσματα;



Έχω δει κάθε σου μήνυμα και νομίζω σου απάντησα ήδη κάποτε... γιατί ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ σε αυτό το θέμα! Μάλιστα έχει ολοκληρωθεί στο ενδιάμεσο και το δικό μου μηχάνημα όπως ακριβώς το ήθελα... αλλά ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να επιτρέψω ξανά σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ να πετάει ότι ανοησία περί σχεδιασμού χάρτου ή χάρτου υγείας του έρχεται... στην γκλάβα του (λέξη που τοπικά εκεί γύρω σου θα την αντιληφθούν και ορθά.. κάποιοι)! 
Για τους μεταβλητούς έχω δείξει ακριβώς ποιούς εγώ ήθελα - έβαζα! Βρήκα δύο και ολοκλήρωσα το δικό μου πλήρως! 

Χαίρομαι που η ταλάντωση λειτουργεί όπως εσύ λες... γιατί οι δημόσιες εδώ πληροφορίες από άλλους "κολλητούς" & "γνώστες" ...  ήταν μάλλον πλήρως αντιφατικές προς τα λεγόμενά σου εδώ! Και μάλιστα δόθηκαν με στόμφο και έμφαση απόλυτης βεβαιότητος από "γνώστες" & της πατέντας σχςεδιασμού μιάς ανόδου σε συνδεσμολογία ΠΠ & με απόδοση >98%! Μάλλον λόγω "καρτουν-ονόματος" θα το κατάφεραν!!! 
Μετά από εκείνα τα "σοφά' εγώ πλέον δεν έχω ΚΑΜΜΙΑ διάθεση - όρεξη να ξανασχοληθώ με "παρουσιάσεις" μου!!! Αφού τα ξέρουν  εν τη πράξη και όχι α'λα καρτ...  όλα... άλλοι!!! Το έχω ξαναζήσει το σχέδιο αυτό! Να δίνω κάτι δημόσια και να το σχολιάζουν "κάποιοι" ανίδεοι... αλλά να το φτιάχνουν τελικά και οι ίδιοι... ή άλλοι όμοιοι τους να το "οικοιοποιούνται" και να το "βαφτίζουν" εμπορικά κιόλας μετά ως "δικό" τους!!! Ας βάλουν ότι σχέδια θέλουν αυτοί... εγώ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΕΥΩ!!!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γιώργο(Srf) δεν νομίζω να χρειαζότανε να κάνεις τον κόπο να γράψεις όλο αυτό το κατεβατό εάν διάβαζες προσεκτικά τα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα.Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει την πλάκα μας κάνουμε και προσπαθούμε να μάθουμε και κάποια πράγματα.Όπως είδες κράτησα απόσταση από αυτά που έγραψε ο itta-vitta γιατί δεν ήθελα να δημιουργηθεί κανένα θέμα χωρίς να φταίω εγώ.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Γιώργο SRF η αντίδραση σου ειναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη ,όμως καλό θα ηταν να ολόκληρωνες την παρουσίαση της κατασκευής γιατι όπως φενετε υπάρχουν κάποιοι που όντως ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά να την υλοποιήσουν . Φιλικά πάντα και με πολυ εκτίμηση ....

----------


## SV1EOR

> Είσαιιιι... ΑΣΠΛΑΧΝΟΣ!!! Βρε τέτοια κάνεις σε ανθρώπους που έχουν ηλεκτροκαρδιονικές ευαισθησίες?  
> Ποιό θέμα? Πάει αυτό!!! Είδα το πάνω απ' όλα τους!!! 
> 
>  Για λέγε... ΠΟΥ, ΠΟΤΕ, ΠΟΣΟ? Και μην πεις στον "χρυσό οδηγό"΄, το έψαχνα χρόνια εκεί...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-4815A-Vec...item1a03069f7f

----------


## p.gabr

Μονο το probe ,το είχαμε πληρώσει 3,000  κάποτε !!!

----------


## TrelosEpistimonas

> Παλι(ν)-μ-παιδισμός! Επειδή τελευταία χρόνια μοιάζει να αναζητούν πολλοί την παδική τους αθωότητα μέσα από "αναστήλωση" μουσειακών εκθεμάτων πομπών ραδιοφωνίας FM ή οι νεώτεροι επίσης αναζητούν τους πειρατικούς χάρτες προς τον θησαυρό μιάς "χαμένης κιβωτού" και πως αυτή ήταν τότε που οι σημερινοί μαθουσάλες αναπολούν με τόση συγκίνηση, είπαμε με ένα φίλο να "παλιμπαιδίσουμε" ολίγον... και να μαζέψαμε τα παραπεταμένα (τα άπλυτα που λέει και η ωδή) υλικά του τότε, και να επαναφτιάξουμε τις εφηβικές μας ανησυχοκατασκευές!!! Το αποτέλεσμα? Ένας τετραστάδιος ραδιοφωνικός πομπός! Για τις ανήσυχες αναμνησεις λοιπόν πολλών ιδού άλλο ένα "αναγεννημένο τέρας" από τα απολιθώματα Μαμούθ που βρέθηκαν στα συρτάρια και μπαούλα του υπογείου δύο ερασιτεχνών σκαπανέων της εποχής! 
> Πομπός FM με 6C4 - EL84 - 5763 - 6146B και έξοδο στα 65W! 
> Τάση Ανόδου 6146Β τα 560V 
> Ia : 175 - 180mA 
> Pout : 65W max 
> Fc : 96MHz 
> Z load: 50Ω Bird load 8890-300 
> Δf ; +/- 75KHz 
> 
> ...



Αν και ετεροχρονισμένα είδα την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή  που κάνατε!! Τι να πω.. πολλά μπράβο είναι λίγα!! Κάτι ανάλογο μου ήρθε και μένα σαν επιθυμία να φτιάξω έτσι από μεράκι και παλιμπαιδισμό όπως πολύ σωστά ονόμασες ένα πομπό FM, όπως τα παλιά χρόνια!! Αλλά με τις γνώσεις που έχω σήμερα. Έτσι ξεκίνησα να κάνω την ταλάντωση με την 6c4 με συντονιστικό Hartley στους 50MHz και παλεύω να πετύχω την ''τέλεια'' διαμόρφωση.. Δεν πάει άσχημα προς το παρόν.. Αν βγεί καλό θα σας το παρουσιάσω..
Παντός η κατασκευή σου μου άρεσε πολύ και να σου πω την αλήθεια λίγο ανακουφίστικα που είδα ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που την ψηφιακή εποχή μου ήρθε να ασχοληθώ με αντίκες!! Χαχα!!
Χαίρε Γιώργο!!!

----------

SRF (29-10-19)

----------


## danykas

σχέδιο θα ανεβάσεις ολοκληρωμένο..επειδή ψάχνω να φτιάξω ενα τέτοιο μηχάνημα!!   ευχαριστώ.

----------


## TrelosEpistimonas

Γιώργο σε χαιρετώ! Εξαιρετική η ταλάντωση σου με τον διπλό μεταβλητό Colpits στο LC στην άνοδο της 6C4! Στα υπερ η μεγάλη σταθερότητα στη συχνότητα και η πολύ λίγες αρμονικές! Φαίνεται καθαρά ότι τα γειωμένα φύλλα του μεταβλητού κρατάνε την ενίσχυση μακρυά από το κλιπάρισμα και κρατάνε την ισχύ της 6C4 χαμηλά, σα να βάζεις ένα κομπρέσορα στο ημίτονο. Αυτό αποδεικνύεται αν αυξομειώνεται η τάση λειτουργίας, δεν αυξομειώνεται το level της διαμόρφωσης. Έκανα κάποιες μετατροπές στην διαμόρφωση και τώρα παίζει κρύσταλλο! Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι μπορώ να σου στείλω ένα σχεδιάκι. Υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά στο level στους 87Mhz που είναι λίγο ποίο χαμηλά από τους 108Mhz αν και είναι λογικό μιας και ο πυκνωτής εισόδου 100pF πρέπει και αυτός να είναι μεταβλητός για να συντονίζεις το level AF ανάλογα την συχνότητα. Σωστά; Παντός σε σχέση με το Colpits στο οδηγό με μεταβλητό που γειώνεται, που δοκίμασα, είναι καλύτερο το δικό σου και φυσικά από τα ποπ σχέδια! Τέλος θα πω με απόλυτη σιγουριά πως όταν συγκρίνω την ποιότητα του ήχου αυτής της ταλάντωσης σε σχέση με τους "επαγγελματικούς" σταθμούς της Αθήνας πολύ απλά οι επαγγελματικοί ακούγονται ερασιτεχνικοί! Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!

----------

mikemtb (03-11-21)

----------

